#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Pool Plans

## Stumpy

Well I decided as I get closer to pulling the plug on doing my pool, I would post up the first rendering cut.

Couple of notes, these are the first cut, there are already things I want changed and few things forgotten. My wife's cousin and I worked on the renderings and she is a resort hotel architect and will leverage her contacts for us.



Wetbar. The sun crosses at 90 degrees to this location so there will be shade there all day. it will have full power and water and fridge



The pool will be 5m wide, 12m long and will start at 1.3m in shallow end and taper down to 2.5m at the deep end



The steps on the right on the deck were a thought for the Jacuzzi we already have but we will just put on the deck and make stairs to it. This way if the Jacuzzi takes a dive I can just remove it



There will be a waterfall feature but it will not be part of the pool. 

All of the pool pumps and filtering system will be installed behind the wet bar area enclosed so you can walk in and do what you need servicing wise. 

Again, first cut, a few more touch ups before it locked in.

----------


## bsnub

Why was the pool an afterthought?  I would have built the house around it myself.

----------


## Stumpy

> Why was the pool an afterthought?  I would have built the house around it myself.


Well yes and no Snubs. We left a section of our property open under the premise we might add one later. The reason was we were living and working in the states and if we built house around a pool so to speak it would have never been maintained and been a mess as we were not here. we wanted to build our house then settle in and add a pool

----------


## Mendip

^ Where are the steps to enter/exit the pool?

I have a small bar next to our pool and behind it have a small shower/toilet and a second small room for pool equipment/chemicals. These have been extremely useful... if you have room.

----------


## bsnub

::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ Where are the steps to enter/exit the pool?
> 
> I have a small bar next to our pool and behind it have a small shower/toilet and a second small room for pool equipment/chemicals. These have been extremely useful... if you have room.


That was one of the misses on the rendering was the steps on the side of the pool.

Yes there will be a outside shower area.  We already have a full bath downstairs which is what I call our mud room but will be used as a changing area I suspect

----------


## David48atTD

LOOKS GREAT!

MissFarmGirl, the Boys and myself are inviting ourselves to the pool opening party   :Fest30: 


Personally? ... maybe some more shade, either through a structure or moveable parasols?

I worry about the timber deck/pool interface with the splash from the pool degrading where the pool edge and the deck meet.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Well I decided as I get closer to pulling the plug on doing my pool,


Is that an Americanism? pulling the plug in the UK means stopping, did you mean pulling the trigger? sorry if that comes across all Syb.

----------


## Stumpy

All, Apologize. Was tired when posting. Pull the Trigger.....Pull the trigger....we are getting close to pulling the trigger. Man tough crowd.... :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Pull the Trigger.....Pull the trigger....we are getting close to pulling the trigger. Man tough crowd....


I was wondering about that. 

'Pull the plug' means give up on it all so I was a bit confused why you'd gone so far with plans and stuff only to decide against it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## headhunter

the dogs will love it.

----------


## Stumpy

> Personally? ... maybe some more shade, either through a structure or moveable parasols?


The nice thing, the pool will be on the side of the house shading it from the hot afternoon sun.  I will have some shade ideas and will make adjustments after we let it settle in. I have done this with homes I had with pools in the states. Having movable set ups are best versus fixed because things change.




> I worry about the timber deck/pool interface with the splash from the pool degrading where the pool edge and the deck meet.


The Deck will come up next to the edge on 2 sides of the pool but not touch but will get wet. The other 2 sides will be far off the deck as the pool will cascade over the edge. The plan still is to use "engineered" wood. I am researching brands now.  It was discussed about making a raised cement deck but it was a lot of cement I would suck in a lot of heat. It still may be the way we go. 

I still have some further rendering and touch ups before final design. we will have lights in the pool and various lighting around it. 

All is still constrained a bit 




> LOOKS GREAT!
> 
> MissFarmGirl, the Boys and myself are inviting ourselves to the pool opening party


 I will let you know....I love me a good pool party. I will have a full well stocked wet bar, a music system and a TV on the wall.

----------


## Stumpy

> the dogs will love it.


Yes, especially my Golden Retriever who currently lives in water to stay cool.. I may find her sitting on a pool chair in the morning waiting to go in... :smiley laughing: 

We do Kennel our dogs at night so no worries of late night dips in the pool

----------


## lom

> MissFarmGirl, the Boys and myself are inviting ourselves to the pool opening party
> Personally? ... maybe some more shade, either through a structure or moveable parasols?


Bring your own umbrellas.




> I worry about the timber deck/pool interface with the splash from the pool degrading where the pool edge and the deck meet.


Maybe you'd better stay home  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> The Deck will come up next to the edge on 2 sides of the pool but not touch but will get wet.


Yeah, conwood is the way to go.

It will degrade, as david mentions, but it's easy and cheap to replace and absorbs the heat fairly well. A one yard length of conwood right at the border of the pool would make sense. Then you can just pull it up and replace easily.

----------


## Stumpy

> Yeah, conwood is the way to go.
> 
> It will degrade, as david mentions, but it's easy and cheap to replace and absorbs the heat fairly well. A one yard length of conwood right at the border of the pool would make sense. Then you can just pull it up and replace easily.


Yeah I agree Cyrille. It will degrade over time like everything here but if you use good deck screws you just back them out and drop in a new piece. I told my wife we can buy a few extra planks and store them in the shop. Its easy to work with.

----------


## NamPikToot

> especially my Golden Retriever who currently lives in water to stay cool..


Well, i think you need to factor in a doggy plunge pool. If you don't your filter will collect enough hair for a jumper over a year. :Smile:

----------


## headhunter

> Yes, especially my Golden Retriever who currently lives in water to stay cool.. I may find her sitting on a pool chair in the morning waiting to go in...
> 
> We do Kennel our dogs at night so no worries of late night dips in the pool


i am envious,are dogs welcome? if so what time does the bar close?and make sure you have enough black rat and pork pies. ::chitown::

----------


## David48atTD

> Yes, especially my Golden Retriever who currently lives in water to stay cool.. I may find her sitting on a pool chair in the morning waiting to go in...


Yes ... we know!




And, what ever you do don't invite *Dillinger* ...




or invite *Nidhog* ...




or invite *PAG* ...




or invite *Betty Boo* ...




or invite *Mendip* (Coco might be an option though!)...




or invite *Miss Kit* ...




or invite *Chitty* ...




or invite *Ant* ...




or invite *Armstrong* (Soccer Balls are hidden)  :Smile:  ...




or invite *Looper* ...

















Apologies to any regular contributors missed.

----------


## David48atTD

^  and *TC*  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

^  :smiley laughing: 

well that pretty much cleans up the invite list...

----------


## Stumpy

> Well, i think you need to factor in a doggy plunge pool. If you don't your filter will collect enough hair for a jumper over a year.


Well my new job will be keeping her in the pool she has now. She listens very well which is good. As long as she can see me she will sit in her pool all day....

My Lab......well that's an entirely different story. She is crazy. However she is not a big water dog. She is a priss. She stands in water up to her stomach but does not go under. She is more of a digger, neighbor chicken killer and cat chaser albeit they never come in our yard. They know better. OH yeah she chases and eats Jinjocks and Tokay's and oddly enough eats caterpillars of our hedges (The big green ones). Damn dog can sniff them out then loves to walk up to my wife and show her the big green thing hanging out of her mouth. Wife freaks and yells at me to come get my dog.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

The pool location. Water feature will be on the right facing house, bar cocktail lounge at far end. Big Lumyai trees will be removed.

----------


## Stumpy

Golden sitting in her fav chair watching everything in the front yard. 



Cocktail time yet?

----------


## Stumpy

Few more pics with pool stairs added to rendering and some touch ups on deck lay out

----------


## PomMichael

Do you have a rough estimation of final price?

----------


## Stumpy

Well I thought I'd update this thread. After a few months of research and considerations we opted for a Fiberglass pool versus cement and tile. A few reasons were price and ease of building. The pool dimensions will be 14m long, 4.5m wide and 1.2m deep in shallow end and 1.8m in deep end.  



Before Lumyai tree and Mango tree removal



After.



I got out my drone and did a view aerial before shots



We also will use composite wood for our decking. I decided adding cement around the pool would be a huge heat sink. Having the deck allows a nice air gap underneath and will be easier on the feet. I looked at quite a few manufacturers and found this to be the best. I like that it is clamped down not nailed or screwed. You can easily remove one plank with no issues. It comes with a 20 year full warranty. I looked into Teakwood and it was significantly more in cost and requires a lot of upkeep unless you just want to let it go. We will be using the color by the Cell phone in the pic. Looks like stained Teak.  

We will start excavation around mid November. We will build the pool bar starting in a few weeks.

----------


## CalEden

The composite deck can get very hot to bare feet.  It is critical to make sure the base is level and the distance between the studs does not exceed maximum distance (critical, could lead to sagging problems in extreme heat). Make sure the composite planks are fastened on both sides on each stud. This part is very time consuming, but necessary.

----------


## Backspin

> Few more pics with pool stairs added to rendering and some touch ups on deck lay out


Sexy. 

But you better be particular about the upkeep of the pool facility. Don't be one of those white trash wankers who uses it for 2 years and then neglects it and then turns it into a festering mess. Hire a pool boy.

----------


## Stumpy

> The composite deck can get very hot to bare feet.  It is critical to make sure the base is level and the distance between the studs does not exceed maximum distance (critical, could lead to sagging problems in extreme heat). Make sure the composite planks are fastened on both sides on each stud. This part is very time consuming, but necessary.


Thanks Carl,
Yeah we have the spacing identified and of course will have it all level. Just like installing any lifted deck. We will have small gaps separating each plank like I have built out of Redwood in the states to keep mold away and allow proper drainage. I have built many redwood decks but this will be my first composite material decking. I went and look at many around resorts over the last 6 months here in Thailand. They appear to work just fine and the upside is the no staining, sanding, water damage or bugs.  We will see long term how it holds up.

----------


## Stumpy

> But you better be particular about the upkeep of the pool facility


I grew up around pools and have had one basically all my life. Part of pool ownership is maintaining them. It's relaxing. 




> Don't be one of those white trash wankers who uses it for 2 years and then neglects it and then turns it into a festering mess.


I have only seen that on a few occasions my entire life and those were people who bought liner pools above ground. Most that drop good coin to have a nice pool area would not let that happen.  But all else fails, This could end up being the fish pond I wanted..... :Smile: .




> Hire a pool boy.


Naaaah. I enjoy pool upkeep.

----------


## Hugh Cow

looking good jp

----------


## AntRobertson

Good luck. I'm currently discovering the joys and pratfalls of pool ownership myself. 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

Humblebrag time!  :Very Happy:

----------


## AntRobertson

Fuck no, I want to openly mock any pool-less peasants!  :rofl: 

Also they are genuinely a pain in the ass.

----------


## cyrille

Everyone probably relishes one of those two points.  :Very Happy: 

I remember klondyke's set up looked pretty cool. But not in a a jppr 'cigar advert' kind of way.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Good luck. I'm currently discovering the joys and pratfalls of pool ownership myself.


Oh pool ownership isn't for everyone that's for sure.  They require maintenance but you make it what it is.  For me its relaxing. If you keep your pool balanced its easy, keeping trees away that do not fill it with debris is key as well.

----------


## AntRobertson

> keeping trees away that do not fill it with debris is key as well.


Agreed...



...F$%k!  :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

> I remember klondyke's set up looked pretty cool. But not in a a jppr 'cigar advert' kind of way.


Pools are usually built to fit in the space available and in many cases are a social centerpiece to relax and to Cyrille's note, have a cigar and of course a sip a good Bourbon.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Agreed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...F$%k!


Hahahaha.  Oh. I have seen people have huge shade trees that drop leaves year round and their skimmer plugs up and without proper water flow the water grows algae at a rapid rate.  

I have cleared all trees out from mine and will have a few trees on the deck in pots and a few Fox Tail palms off behind it for that tropical look.

----------


## Edmond

> Agreed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...F$%k!


For some reason I'm thinking:

Beer.
Few planks of wood at a 45 degree angle.
The trail bikes.
Evel Knievel stickers.
The boys in a few years + house party.  :Smile:  




Could actually be a good father/son project if the mother is ever away.  :Smile:

----------


## AntRobertson

> For some reason I'm thinking:
> 
> Beer.
> Few planks of wood at a 45 degree angle.
> The trail bikes.
> Evel Knievel stickers.
> The boys in a few years + house party. 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't or wouldn't possibly condone such reckless and potentially dangerous behaviour!

All I'll say is...





...it would be a shame to waste such a conveniently placed balcony.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

Oh man when my parents left. We had two 12 ft ladders. We would bring them out, lay a 2×12 piece of lumber in the top rung and we had an instant platform diving board.  Its how we learned how to do back flips with twists.  Then came the dare to do a one and half.  Few accidents but no fatalities.  My dad would come home and ask why the pool was a 1/4 empty.  We always claimed evaporation..haha

----------


## aging one

> Oh man when my parents left. We had two 12 ft ladders. We would bring them out, lay a 2×12 piece of lumber in the top rung and we had an instant platform diving board. Its how we learned how to do back flips with twists. Then came the dare to do a one and half. Few accidents but no fatalities. My dad would come home and ask why the pool was a 1/4 empty. We always claimed evaporation..haha


Those were the days my friend. Sounds like I grew up a lot like you. Water skiing in summer and snow skiing in winter would seal it.  Lucky we were, that lifestyle is now gone.

Oh from the age of 6 I would have been off that deck.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Those were the days my friend. Sounds like I grew up a lot like you. Water skiing in summer and snow skiing in winter would seal it.  Lucky we were, that lifestyle is now gone.
> 
> Oh from the age of 6 I would have been off that deck.


Oh Yeah. Always doing water/ snow stuff. Surf on my lunch break in High School, snow ski at Squaw Valley or Kirkwood, Water Ski / Wakeboard at Shasta or Don Pedro. 

Great times.

----------


## Backspin

> Oh pool ownership isn't for everyone that's for sure.  They require maintenance but you make it what it is.  For me its relaxing. If you keep your pool balanced its easy, keeping trees away that do not fill it with debris is key as well.


It is kinda rewarding to keep a pool clean.  I lived on a place with a big pool for a couple years. Spike it with chlorine and do a floc vac every couple weeks is all I did. 

I got stumped once with cloudy water. It was just high metallic content so I ran a solution through the filter. It sorta looks like someone on this thread has a case of the cloudys.  :Wink:  

If I was building from scratch id use a cartridge filter rather than a sand filter

----------


## Mendip

> Hire a pool  boy.





> Naaaah. I enjoy pool upkeep.


Just hire a gardener mate... two birds with one stone and all that...

----------


## Backspin

> Fuck no, I want to openly mock any pool-less peasants! 
> 
> Also they are genuinely a pain in the ass.


Thats all fine and dendy being a pool bro. But if you dont use it, you are worse than the ones who dont have it

----------


## Stumpy

> Just hire a gardener mate... two birds with one stone and all that...


I am the gardener .... 

I just can't pay people to do things I can do. I tried once but it bugged the hell out of me watching the guy trim the hedges while I sat.  Plus I like being outdoors and staying active. It makes that cocktail at the end of the day taste so much better.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Do you have a rough estimation of final price?


Sorry I missed this Michael, No total yet. Still coordinating it all

----------


## Stumpy

> Just hire a gardener mate.






Just mowed what I call my "Back forty" yesterday. Its a great work out. Usually good for about 13,500 to 15,000 steps and a loss of a few lbs sweating my ass off. Adding the pool on the other side of the property will eliminate some mowing but now I will be vacuuming a pool but when hot I can take a jump in the pool

----------


## Stumpy

Lots to coordinate and plan before the pool excavation and delivery begins

We have some Fox Tail palms coming Friday and a few other trees.; We have to get these in now as there will not be any room once the pool and deck are in place. Also our Sala arrives Friday



Sala coming tomorrow early. This will be installed at the end away from the pool bar. 



My long time friend dropped off a load of sand before he headed off to work. He owns an excavation business. 



My wife's uncle showed up with his crew and started framing. I had to dig up and move our large Jack fruit tree and our coconut tree. Was out digging at 6am before they arrived.

----------


## Shutree

JPPR2, that sala looks neat. I have looked at a few, I have a spot outside where I think one would fit nicely. However, the quality has been poor. Did you source yours locally or online?

----------


## Klondyke

> It is kinda rewarding to keep a pool clean.  I lived on a place with a big pool for a couple years. Spike it with chlorine and do a floc vac every couple weeks is all I did. 
> 
> If I was building from scratch id use a cartridge filter rather than a sand filter


A cartridge filter needs the cartridges having exchanged or to have them washed outside - quite troublesome. Used mostly for MickeyMouse pools.
But if the pool is vacuumed not much often than only in couple of weeks, then it is perhaps OK as well. 

 Unlike a sand filter that can be easily backwashed every few days. And the sand inside is for life.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2, that sala looks neat. I have looked at a few, I have a spot outside where I think one would fit nicely. However, the quality has been poor. Did you source yours locally or online?


I sourced it locally...well sort of locally (About 2hrs south of me). I have stopped by this business 3 or 4 times on my treks to Sattahip for work and saw the factory. Its right on AH1 in Kamphaeng Phet. They have numerous styles, sizes and bench configurations.  They use all new Teakwood. I like under the roof area as they install a beam flat area so add a light or fan. I plan on a small fan with a light in it.  I agree with you, I have seen numerous places that make them and some you step in them and they wobble and the assembly looks poor.  These are well made.

----------


## Stumpy

> A cartridge filter needs the cartridges having exchanged or to have them washed outside - quite troublesome. Used mostly for MickeyMouse pools.
> But if the pool is vacuumed not much often than only in couple of weeks, then it is perhaps OK as well. 
> 
>  Unlike a sand filter that can be easily backwashed every few days. And the sand inside is for life.


I will be using a sand filter set up. I investigated cartridge as an option but it was either going to be Sand or Diatomaceous earth. Sand is easy.

----------


## Stumpy

I went and got the cement and rebar at the local place. I always try and patronize the local places versus going to the big stores.  I have to say man its friggen hot today, sweating like a pig. Yesterday in rained like a sumbish around noon for a good hour. Thought today might be a bit overcast being that storm is supposed to blow over Thailand.

----------


## cyrille

Sounds like you're enjoying yourself anyway.

Kinda.  :Very Happy: 

Good for you and good luck with the project. 

Your place looks a great place to be.

----------


## Stumpy

> Sounds like you're enjoying yourself anyway.
> 
> Kinda. 
> 
> Good for you and good luck with the project. 
> 
> Your place looks a great place to be.


Thanks Cyrille. Its a lot of work. I am helping as I can. I cannot sit by and watch people build stuff. 

Our house is sanctuary. Relaxing and very quiet

----------


## armstrong

I've always wanted a sala or something I could retreat too.  Current house wouldn't fit one but can always dream.

----------


## Stumpy

> I've always wanted a sala or something I could retreat too.  Current house wouldn't fit one but can always dream.


I am same Armstrong. I had held off for a number of years.  They are quite nice especially off in a corner with a bit of shade.

----------


## bsnub

> I've always wanted a sala or something I could retreat too. Current house wouldn't fit one but can always dream.


I would bet that Jp would have you and the kiddo over for a night at his palatial palace to splash in the pool.  :Smile: 

...err or not.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> I would bet that Jp would have you and the kiddo over for a night at his palatial palace to splash in the pool. 
> 
> ...err or not.


HAHA. Snubs. A few of the neighbor kids that I help with their English homework will see the pool and in no time will want to come and swim. I told my wife, I have no issues with it. I'd rather use it and have fun then have it sit. I will have to get a sign that says "No Pissing in the pool"   :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Day 1 work done.  Have it all staked out. I dug 14 holes and the other guys made the rebar supports and they got it all cemented. More of the same today. 



This morning up at 5am, the Sala delivery is early. They drive at night to avoid the police checkpoints 



Got it down our narrow soi and the driver took a nap, Had to wait for the crew to show up to lift out. 





For the few asking about the quality, these are made well. no nail staple gun. Cut and grooved, heavy hardware for the roof, composite roofing. well stained.



Installed close to the final location. I may move it after the pool is done. But for now a resting place when we all take breaks.

----------


## bsnub

> Installed close to the final location.


So it is just going to sit like that on those concrete pads or will it be staked to the ground somehow? I noticed that the left base of the stairs is a little cockeyed.

----------


## Stumpy

> So it is just going to sit like that on those concrete pads or will it be staked to the ground somehow? I noticed that the left base of the stairs is a little cockeyed.


Naaaah. It will be set on a platform of some sort later. Had to get it in the area as once the pool is in place, getting it there would be damn near impossible. I put it on the cement blocks to keep the teakwood posts out of the soft wet dirt. It will sit like that for a few months until we get everything else done.

----------


## Stumpy

Hustled a lot yesterday.  Lunch time on a Friday. 



Pool bar and part of the deck angled rebar. 



Deck rebar being assembled and wired up to be straightened. This is far side. A portion of the deck is going to be cement planks as we will put heavy potted plants on it. The rest will be composite wood.



Cement Foundation framing was dropped off late yesterday by our friend to borrow.



My Lab has taken a liking to the new Sala. She sits there and watches us.

----------


## Stumpy

Nothing like a nice beer break on a Friday. hopefully soon I will be enjoying these by a pool if all goes well.

----------


## bsnub

Ah yes. Tasty! Looks like the project is humming along.

----------


## Stumpy

Great progress today. Everybody hustled. The intent was that we would pour cement for the deck and pool bar tomorrow but that will happen Monday. 







Rebar in and foundation framing in place.



An end to a nice day. A good beer in the new sala... :Smile:

----------


## HuangLao

This should be enjoyable to follow, JP!

Nice start.

Cheers....

 :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Great progress today. Everybody hustled.


I have a feeling you are quite the whip snapper. 

 :Smile:

----------


## CalEden

> This should be enjoyable to follow, JP!
> 
> Nice start.
> 
> Cheers....


Ditto!

----------


## David48atTD

> An end to a nice day. A good beer in the new sala...


Mate, great image ... the promise of things to come.

My thought would be to run power to the sala.

Maybe for a fan/lighting/mozzie zapper

Run the conduit through the rear of the concrete before it's poured and up the rear post so you don't see it when you walk into the structure.

----------


## Stumpy

> I have a feeling you are quite the whip snapper.


Actually, my wife is the taskmaster.  :Smile: . I am working on it with the other guys. 




> This should be enjoyable to follow, JP!
> 
> Nice start.
> 
> Cheers....





> Ditto!


Thanks HL and CE. Its got a long way to go still. I still have some concerns about pool install unknown but will cross that bridge when I get to it.

----------


## panama hat

Ah, how I long for the days in the pool . . . in Asia.  Alas, we have a pool here in NZ and it is a bitch to heat so is really only usable three months a year tops. 

Having a pool in Thailand makes so much sense, and you have chosen a lovely style and sala.  Can't wait to see the end result

----------


## Stumpy

> Mate, great image ... the promise of things to come.


Thanks David and I am all over your suggestions below.. :Smile: . 




> My thought would be to run power to the sala.


Already planned. 




> Maybe for a fan/lighting/mozzie zapper


I already ordered a small orbiting fan, not a big fan of those zapper deals. Fan seems to work OK. I am going to install solar lighting underneath. The back side of the Sala roof sees sun all day so I can put the panel there. Plan on 3 or 4. 




> Run the conduit through the rear of the concrete before it's poured and up the rear post so you don't see it when you walk into the structure.


All power will be run underground. I have to cut through my street out front the gate and will pull power across from the pole in from city. Then will run power in conduit in between the cement foundation portion and the pool under the decking. I will mount off the ground but having it under the deck leaves access should anything go wrong. It will all be sight unseen. Challenge right now is where the pool plumbing will go and the pool pump and filter location. Still working that out. I sent some pictures to the pool installer. 

This will go in 5 stages I think.

1) Pool bar/cement deck portion on far side. Had to do this before pool install as room would be tight to do it all later and of course very messy after the pool is in
2) Tree install. We have a few large trees coming Sunday. Again have to do this in advance. We are bringing in quite a few Fox Tail palms of different sizes and a shade tree that will be in the back corner of the pool bar area. 
3) Pool excavation and Plumbing install and electrical
4) Finish installing the composite wood Deck closest to house at far end and on opposite side. 
5) Finish pool bar. Will have a counter top and a small fridge to keep my beverages cold.

----------


## Stumpy

Today was a run to a place my wife found that sells various sizes of Fox tail palms. We decided to go buy them now as we may need to plant them as we go along. 



Picked up 5 at one place and 3 at another. 



Home to now unload. 



We will plant them in groups of 3 close together.

Tomorrow a few big trees arrive and a Fox tail palm that is growing as a group that my wife really liked.


Cement on Monday

----------


## bsnub

Looking good. Nice rock warrior wheels.  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
Nice to see some progress as usual seems to be well planned to get things done in the easiest order, very unThai like, you need to assimilate a bit more and think like a Thai then things would be done haphazardly and things broken by climbing over stuff etc.

By the way it was nice to see (in post #78 above) that you finally wrote the date correctly i.e. 10/10 tenth day of the tenth month instead of that stupid American way you guys usually do it.

I hope you are off the clock while you are doing all this work.

Cheers

----------


## Stumpy

> Nice rock warrior wheels.


Only a handful would notice that but us "Merkins" appreciate good forged wheels .  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> Nice to see some progress as usual seems to be well planned to get things done in the easiest order, very unThai like, you need to assimilate a bit more and think like a Thai then things would be done haphazardly and things broken by climbing over stuff etc.
> 
> By the way it was nice to see (in post #78 above) that you finally wrote the date correctly i.e. 10/10 tenth day of the tenth month instead of that stupid American way you guys usually do it.
> 
> I hope you are off the clock while you are doing all this work.
> 
> Cheers


HAHAHA Ootai. I have tried to do it all backwards but the guys I know look at me like WTF?  :rofl: 

btw, I got lucky on the date, wait until tomorrow. I will screw it all up again until 11/11... Good thing is, I am guaranteed to get it right 1 time a month. 

Yes. I am balancing this between my work job and my pool job. Working remotely does offer a lot of freedom.

----------


## Stumpy

Was kicking back sippin a Blanton's Bourbon out in the sala tonight. My Lab has found a new view point





My dog and I enjoying a good Bourbon and a cool Northern night





I flew my Mavic Pro drone for a bit of Aerial project review.  Tomorrow a few big trees arrive

----------


## bsnub

> Only a handful would notice that but us "Merkins" appreciate good forged wheels .


Not sure about there, but they are spendy here in the states. All the guys want them to downsize from 18's plus they look good. Just curious do you groom your dogs to help them stay cool?

----------


## Stumpy

> Not sure about there, but they are spendy here in the states. All the guys want them to downsize from 18's plus they look good. Just curious do you groom your dogs to help them stay cool?


Well finding forged wheels here is tough. I brought these over from the states in the cargo container along with my Toytec 3" lift kit.

As for my Lab. She is quite comfy here.  My wife gives her a good bath every few weeks.  Our Golden requires a pool to cool off.

----------


## bsnub

> I brought these over from the states in the cargo container along with my Toytec 3" lift kit.


Ah nice. So was the toytec a Tacoma lift or do they make a hilux specific lift? 




> As for my Lab. She is quite comfy here. My wife gives her a good bath every few weeks. Our Golden requires a pool to cool off.


Good to know. It horrifies me when I see that Thais have huskies and other cold weather dogs over there.

----------


## Backspin

> I went and got the cement and rebar at the local place. I always try and patronize the local places versus going to the big stores.  I have to say man its friggen hot today, sweating like a pig. Yesterday in rained like a sumbish around noon for a good hour. Thought today might be a bit overcast being that storm is supposed to blow over Thailand.


I actually like the Mighty X.

----------


## Stumpy

> I actually like the Mighty X


My wife's uncle has had that truck since new. Has over half a million kms on it.  It rattles a lot in the engine, leaks oil but is a good beater truck for carrying supplies around. It still drives pretty sound.  I have used it many times.

----------


## Stumpy

> Ah nice. So was the toytec a Tacoma lift or do they make a hilux specific lift?


The Hilux and Tacoma platforms are the same. I bought it in the US and brought with me. The Toytec Boss kit bolted right in. Only difference was the sway bar shims had to be reversed due to steering on opposite side to the Tacoma.

----------


## bsnub

> The Hilux and Tacoma platforms are the same. I bought it in the US and brought with me.


That is cool to know. It is really hard to find that information here in the states.

----------


## Stumpy

Well busy day again today. 2 big trees came. 

This was a big job. Took 2 cranes. One to take it off the big truck and put it on the other that would fit down our soi.



Swapping tree 1 to the other crane.




This was a beautiful Fox tail palm we found and had 3 growing out of it





All Planted.

Tree 2

I do not no the name of this in English. But it will grwo into a nice shade tree over the deck and pool bar area in a few years



This was lifted off the big truck and then brought down the soi again on the little crane truck





Again, we had to put these in before the pool install or no way to get them into the location. 


Tomorrow is cement pouring day for the foundation then fill up with Sand.

----------


## CalEden

> Was kicking back sippin a Blanton's Bourbon out in the sala tonight.


Hell, I can't find Blanton's in the US! My favorite Bourbon.

----------


## Stumpy

> Hell, I can't find Blanton's in the US! My favorite Bourbon.


It is becoming very hard to find. Never ever find here in Thailand of course.  Here you are extremely limited and its usually only big name brands like Makers Mark, Wild Turkey, Buffalo Trace ( Which is actually pretty good) and a few others. My colleagues in California who I drink Bourbon with know where to find it and bring me a bottle. I was hoping to replace my bottle of Pappy Van Winkle. None to be found.

----------


## bsnub

> I was hoping to replace my bottle of Pappy Van Winkle. None to be found.


That's hard to get here in the states. The local liquor store does a raffle for the few bottles of Family reserve they would usually get in around Thanksgiving. I enter it every year and have had my number pulled once.

----------


## Stumpy

Foundation cement day

4 cement truck runs. Of course they use little drums so it makes it appear like more than it is.






Next up is to fill the square and rectangle openings with sand. I expect about 4 big dump truck loads.

----------


## Stumpy

I also wanted to comment at this stage, that the original designs I had drafted up in the OP have been altered significantly. 

Major changes for anyone following this thread;


I opted away from an infinity pool style for a couple of reasons the primary one was that I wanted a deck around the entire perimeter and an infinity pool is far more eye appealing if you have a view across a valley or a skyline.The deck area will be half composite wood and half cement as we want to put potted plants on the deck and setting them on composite wood seemed risky long term due to warpage.The pool bar area in the OP will look similar but the roof will be slanted and the poles will be roundTo the left we had a pad made for the Jacuzzi we had that we will move to the pool area.The pool will not be cement and tile as originally shown, it will be a custom Fiberglass mold. This is far more economical and suits our needs.

----------


## ootai

JPPR2

I just thought I would remind you that there is no 13th month i.e. 10/13 , please get your sh*t together.

Also I don't think they call them "drums" I believe they call them "bowls", of course if I'm wrong then I will be corrected and we will then both know, maybe.

Cheers

----------


## Klondyke

> I opted away from an infinity pool style for a couple of reasons the primary one was that I wanted a deck around the entire perimeter and an infinity pool is far more eye appealing if you have a view across a valley or a skyline.


There are so many advantages of infinity pool, the "infinity view" is the least one. Of course it's good when a view into a valley.

 The majority of the good points are for the less powerful pump needed to clean up the surface within 10 min. (as the Over Flow does).  And the less filthy filter over a time when all the dirt is being sucked in by the skimmer(s) and is collected on the top of the filter. 

Unlike at the OF pool when the dirt from the surface drops into the OF tank where it will sink down to the bottom, the filter suck only the water without that dirt. The sedimented dirt at the bottom will be cleaned up and sucked away once in few months by a manual submersible pump. 

 But the most important plus is a swimming without water into the nose, no sharp waves. Who was once swimming in a OF pool will never want to swim in a skimmer pool.

And there are much more advantages, actually no disadvantages. Some of the "disadvantages" are highlighted by the swimming pool builders with a plastic foil or a ready made pool, they scare the owner off when claiming much higher investment cost. 

They do not recommend OF pool from very clear reasons: The OF edge is quite difficult to make with the foil, they better ask (and charge) for 20 cm higher walls to be covered by the foil - but actually not need by the pool water. Or the pool depth has to be increased. 

In my pool thread I think I had listed all the features of living with OF or skimmers.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> 
> I just thought I would remind you that there is no 13th month i.e. 10/13 , please get your sh*t together.
> 
> Also I don't think they call them "drums" I believe they call them "bowls", of course if I'm wrong then I will be corrected and we will then both know, maybe.
> 
> Cheers


Hahahaha.  You know if I put 13/10 my Americans friends will say. Hey JP. There isn't 13 months... can't win.  Guess to appease all I will write the month and day.  Win - Win

----------


## Stumpy

@ Klondyke,

I personally like the infinity style pool albeit I have swam in both and I see absolutely no difference in swim quality although water loss is probably less.   

In the end I just didn't want the cost associated with a cement tile pool and I wanted a deck all the way around to walk.   Think if the pool was going to be over to one side with no access that style pool might have made good sense but centering it in the deck area didn't make sense.  The cement pool with cascade edge was about 300k bht more for the same size and I just didn't see the cost being worth it. 

Of course it all boils down to personal preference but in the end jumping in the water to relax and cool off is the goal and spin a few laps

----------


## Airportwo

> it will be a custom Fiberglass mold. This is far more economical and suits our needs.


We have a fibre glass pool, one thing I have learnt that I had no idea about was not to use "hard" water, fibreglass and calcium do not like each other, plenty of info on webs.
Good luck - always helps, no matter how much planning you do.

----------


## Stumpy

> Also I don't think they call them "drums" I believe they call them "bowls"


Well in US we always call them Drums.  Wikipedia also refers to them as drums

Concrete mixer - Wikipedia

----------


## Stumpy

> We have a fibre glass pool, one thing I have learnt that I had no idea about was not to use "hard" water, fibreglass and calcium do not like each other, plenty of info on webs.
> Good luck - always helps, no matter how much planning you do.


Thanks AP2. I read that as well sometime back when I was comparing both style of pool mfg.   In fact most pools do not fair well with super hard water as well as house fixtures.

----------


## fishlocker

Very cool, the pool. As a child my pop had a similar pool. Ha a diving board on the deep end, a slide with a twist going down and steps on the shallow end. A suction on the deep end. A skimmer near the shallows and several return jets. Two at the steps so you could sit on them and get a water massage.  The other on the deep end was pushed through several solar panels.  It was Wisconsin and yea, got up through October. 

PS. I built the panels. Long story but we used them (not those ) but a series of them to heat the house and all our hot water. Kinda cool.

Good luck with it.

fish.

----------


## fishlocker

Sorry about the spilling errors,  I just came two. Off we go now.

----------


## ootai

JPPR2

As I am sure you are aware I was just taking the piss in regards to the date.
As for drum it seems that it is a more common name than bowl so I will concede that one to you.

----------


## Stumpy

> As I am sure you are aware I was just taking the piss in regards to the date.


I know buddy. I was laughing. I was going to start to add Thai date and Year... :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> I have swam in both and I see absolutely no difference in swim quality 
> 
> The cement pool with cascade edge was about 300k bht more for the same size and I just didn't see the cost being worth it.


OK, that were my two cent... 

In my young years - and even in not so young ones - I too would not recognize any difference in a swim quality. However, in the later (senior) years we do see and feel things we hadn't cared before. I feel the crass difference when the water level is just few cm lower than the OF edge (exceptionally, from whatever reason), hence, the waves are not smoothened (ironized), completely different swimming. And I have just one side OF. In my thread I have pictures where the water surface is compared in these two cases.

But 300K is a good money, I did not spend half of it for the complete pool. The cement, blocks, tiles are so cheap in Thailand. And the workmanship of village bricklayers either.

----------


## CalEden

> Buffalo Trace ( Which is actually pretty good)


Yes, my go to Bourbon!

----------


## CalEden

Pappy Van Winkle. None to be found.




> That's hard to get here in the states. The local liquor store does a raffle for the few bottles of Family reserve they would usually get in around Thanksgiving. I enter it every year and have had my number pulled once.


Must be refering to Total Wine, glad to hear at least somebody won their lottery chance to purchase.  Never ever won despite having tonnes of points, starting to believe the fix is on!

----------


## Stumpy

Foundation framing removed inside and now sand backfill. Will take about 6 loads by calculation.








I will be cutting the cement across my driveway later today to lay piping to pull wire as I will keep power underground.

----------


## Stumpy

I am thankful it is cooling off. Sitting out in summer and ripping through cement with a Makita hand saw would be friggen hot as hell. 



Almost done. My Dewalt hammer drill is life saver.  Just need to dig dirt out to place 2" pipe and be able to cover with about 4" of cement to avoid it cracking over time driving from in and out and with more big trucks coming.  I will add a bit of wire for good measure.

----------


## lom

> to place 2" pipe


Why that big, what are you gonna do?

----------


## Stumpy

> Why that big, what are you gonna do?


Originally it was just going to be the regular small yellow conduit however after chatting with our electrician friend we both thought that it would be a good idea to lay a 2" PVC pipe and slide a few yellow conduits inside it just incase we want to pull more power later.  Trying to think ahead a little bit. I would prefer not to cut into the driveway again.

----------


## Stumpy

Day done. 

Sand all filled. Piping for electrical in by gate and cement back in place.

Tomorrow no work. Back at it Friday



This will be Jacuzzi/ Pool bar side



This will be the half the deck area

Got confirmation that the pool excavation will begin mid November. Still have a lot of work and prep before pool arrives

----------


## Shy Guava

> Day done. 
> 
> 
> Tomorrow no work. Back at it Friday
> 
> 
> Got confirmation that the pool excavation will begin mid November. Still have a lot of work and prep before pool arrives


That's enough about the pool. What about the important stuff, like when does the bar open?

----------


## Stumpy

> That's enough about the pool. What about the important stuff, like when does the bar open?


I am hoping kick off party night to be the end of November.

----------


## katie23

@JP - it's coming along nicely. I remember following your house build some years ago. Now, it's about a pool. Let's partay!!!  :Very Happy: 

Btw, there's this US expat vlogger in PI (YT: My PI Dream). He vlogged about his house build and now he's also making a pool. I've watched some of his vids - he's a very happy chappy. Lol. Cheers!

----------


## Stumpy

> @JP - it's coming along nicely. I remember following your house build some years ago. Now, it's about a pool. Let's partay!!! 
> 
> Btw, there's this US expat vlogger in PI (YT: My PI Dream). He vlogged about his house build and now he's also making a pool. I've watched some of his vids - he's a very happy chappy. Lol. Cheers!


Thanks Katie and yes on Partay!!!. 

A pool was always part of the plan which is why I left that side of our house open but I wanted to get our house landscaped first. I told my wife I look forward to stop mowing that side of our house and now vacuum and maintain a pool and when its hot, jump in. 

On my house build, I really enjoy building my house here. It was a fun build and at that time there were 5 or 6 guys building them that have long since left the site, Terp80, Fatone, Thailazer, Steve something etc.  Some have left back to their home countries.

----------


## aging one

> Thailazer,


Still here and posting against Trump anyway.. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Still here and posting against Trump anyway..


Good to know. I do not follow anything political so I do not see him post. IIRC, I believe he moved back to the states and sold his place.

----------


## Stumpy

Started early and been pouring cement in and out of rain downpours. 



Going to take 6 runs



And if anyone wonders, yes there is wire mesh, they lift it as it is poured. 

The overall finish on top is not to important, we will be adding the pebble tech finish over it.

----------


## Stumpy

Had us a little "Sunk my loaded cement truck in the mud ordeal". 



It sunk quick and was at a level that the cement chute would not align to allow the cement out of the barrel....sooooo



...........I got out my good ole 3.5 ton Craftsman floor jack and leveled it enough to pour the cement then used the 8500lb Warn winch in my Hilux and slowly pulled him out and he was on his way.

Just another day....

----------


## bsnub

> I got out my good ole 3.5 ton Craftsman floor jack and leveled it enough to pour the cement then used the 8500lb Warn winch in my Hilux and slowly pulled him out and he was on his way.
> 
> Just another day....


Got to love it. You pushed that winch to its limit.

----------


## Stumpy

> Got to love it. You pushed that winch to its limit.


Oh Yeah....It was "Whining" a bit under load Snubs but with the cement driver in gear it wasn't too bad. Not like dragging a sled across mud... :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Not like dragging a sled across mud...


Heh I know what you mean. I once got an old truck of mine so stuck that it took a week coming up to the trail after work to dig it out. I learned my lesson then and said never again.  :Smile:

----------


## naptownmike

Ha I was just going to say how well your grass was holding up with all the traffic.

----------


## Stumpy

> Ha I was just going to say how well your grass was holding up with all the traffic.


Yeah Mike the area where he sunk the tire was a hole where I removed a tree about 6 months ago and filled with dirt. Fortunately the pool will be there so all that grass will be gone. The rest is holding up remarkably well. You know all that grass so to speak is from me letting the other side of the property grass go to seed then I mowed it up and then spread it out and it took off really well.

----------


## Klondyke

> Had us a little "Sunk my loaded cement truck in the mud ordeal". 
> 
> 
> 
> It sunk quick and was at a level that the cement chute would not align to allow the cement out of the barrel....sooooo


That's normal procedure after finishing that they flush out the cement properly with lot of water. 

Afterwards checking whether they can leave (please, call one more truck)...

----------


## Stumpy

Well as most that  are  living here know, we have been hammered with on and off rain slowing progress a bit. Pretty standard fare



Pool bar/ jacuzzi area





Side deck cement area



With the rain on and off,  We got our list of things we needed to go look at and order and took a trek to Chiang Mai for the day





First up was picking a granite slab for the pool bar. Being this isn't a resort hotel, the bar will be relatively small. Slab Design in pic will be 2.5 ft wide x 5 ft long x 1" thick. They will round the edges and deliver next week



The pool bar roof area will be supported by 4" Galvanized steel poles and the roof will be set at a small angle to have any rain run off towards the back. You may think, "why only 3 poles?". The front 2 will be tall and the back 2 will be very short and sitting on top of the cement wall in the back. We will also have 3 rows of the square glass blocks install in the wall for light and decoration. I also plan on 3 or 4 shelves to put up all my old tequila ceramic decanters I have collected over the years.



Roof supports arrived today. Using all galvanized steel. None of the steel and prime it process. 



With the sala in place, my wife took over with her planting hobby and set up a bunch of plants around the perimeter. 





Eventually many of those will be transplanted into the ground. My wife has found that its best to plant in pots and set them where you would like them to be and let them acclimate. This way of the do not like the location we can easily move.

----------


## Stumpy

After a day or so of rain we are back at it. I whacked my finger open tossing foundation framing pieces into a pile as one happened to have a nail in it. 8 stitches and a little blood loss.  :Smile: 



Typical blocks were delivered for pool wall and back wall for pool bar. 



Pool bar framing taking shape. 



Poles on right will be to hold the composite wood privacy wall. I left a small gap to get to the backside to trim my hedges and no mess in the pool


Many calls today,


The deck composite wood is being trucked up from BKK FridayThe granite pool top for the bar will be delivered tomorrowThe fiberglass pool manufacturer called to confirm stair location, lighting, slope distance and which end the pool fountains will be installed.

----------


## ootai

> After a day or so of rain we are back at it. I whacked my finger open tossing foundation framing pieces into a pile as one happened to have a nail in it. 8 stitches and a little blood loss. 
> 
> Poles on right will be to hold the composite wood privacy wall. I left a small gap to get to the backside to trim my hedges and no mess in the pool.



JPPR2
Well done on the date caters for all types.  5555

As for the cut finger that's what you get for pretending to be one of the workers and not the client. Leave the work to the people you are paying might be a good idea.
I reckon it might be because you're getting old but still think you are young.

I don't understand why you want to build a wall alongside the pool deck when the hedge provides just as good privacy, I realise the hedge might shed leaves that might get in the pool but it seems a bit of a waste to me.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> Well done on the date caters for all types.  5555
> 
> As for the cut finger that's what you get for pretending to be one of the workers and not the client. Leave the work to the people you are paying might be a good idea.
> I reckon it might be because you're getting old but still think you are young.
> 
> I don't understand why you want to build a wall alongside the pool deck when the hedge provides just as good privacy, I realise the hedge might shed leaves that might get in the pool but it seems a bit of a waste to me.



Thanks ootai, 

Actually I have been working like a mad man on the pool with my wife's uncle. As you know shit happens when working in construction. Better than sitting on a porch watching people work for ya...no? I just can't do it. Age is only what one makes it out to be. I have been working my entire life and grew up on a farm so sitting around isn't gonna happen. My wife says I am crazy but I am OK with that.  :Smile: 

As for the hedges, it was a back and forth decision. In the end, the hedges shed a lot of little leaves and those will plug up a pool filter fast. So we decided to leave a gap.

----------


## Stumpy

Had 2 deliveries today. Spent an hour unloading the composite decking off the truck. Driver was just the driver. 



Guy drove all the way up from BKK. Damn composite decking is heavy. Didn't rip my stitches open unloading.  :Smile: . Wife was gone at the market and my FIL can't lift anything, He just watched



Granite arrived for the Bar top and the bench my wife wants made in the corner by the big tree.

Uncle and his business partner are welding up the Pool bar roof and the privacy fence. Will update later with pics

----------


## Mendip

The project's moving fast JPPR, looking good... you don't seem to have nearly as much rain over the past couple of weeks we've (they've) had in Korat.

By the way, where did you get that gym stuff two pic up? I'm thinking of something similar if I ever get home. Any recommendations of makes?

----------


## Stumpy

> The project's moving fast JPPR, looking good... you don't seem to have nearly as much rain over the past couple of weeks we've (they've) had in Korat.


Did have a minor set back today. I screwed up and ordered the granite top to small for the bar. Originally the pool bar was going to be smaller but we expanded it and now it would look funny. I had to order a new piece today with a cross-eyed look from my wife. We will figure out something to do with the other piece

In regards to the weather, we had a 3 day rain lock in this past week that has subsided. Now its cool northern weather and blue skies.  I used to live and work in Korat as I think I had mentioned, I have many former Thai colleagues that still live and work there and they send me pictures of cars up to their doors, streets a meter deep in water and the good ole Save One area a floating market. 






> By the way, where did you get that gym stuff two pic up? I'm thinking of something similar if I ever get home. Any recommendations of makes?


Actually I searched around for quite some times for a gym system that I could do everything. I ended up with Horizon. I bought it 3.5 years ago. I use it more again now that I am working remotely. I really like it. Been very reliable and I have had to move it 3 or 4 times and it easy.

----------


## Mendip

Thanks JP... I knew you would have done a lot of research for the home gym... I'll check Horizon out.

Just a thought... I used leftover granite from our kitchen for a poolside barbeque. 

Sorry, but this is the only picture I have to hand... Skkin cooked for us a while ago.

----------


## Stumpy

> Thanks JP... I knew you would have done a lot of research for the home gym... I'll check Horizon out.
> 
> Just a thought... I used leftover granite from our kitchen for a poolside barbeque. 
> 
> Sorry, but this is the only picture I have to hand... Skkin cooked for us a while ago.


Hey now. That could be an idea. Wife and I laughed about my "extra piece of granite" but will surely put it to good use.

You are welcome on the Gym set reference.

----------


## Stumpy

Was a beautiful day up here in the North. Mild temps and perfect weather to work in. I was out taking care of the Jungle today mowing and trimming while they worked on the Pool bar roof and masonry work.



Roof frame done, Installing the facia now





Started the back wall today



Privacy wall welding done, will do brick for lower half then composite wood for top half

----------


## Stumpy

Progress is moving along, Received the roofing material, Pool bar wall in place and rendered completed front and back. Side privacy wall brick work done. 








Weather has been favorable allowing for nice cooler weather to work.

----------


## bsnub

Moving along at a rapid clip. Looking good!

----------


## naptownmike

Looking great.
Can't wait to see the pool.

----------


## Stumpy

> Moving along at a rapid clip. Looking good!





> Looking great.
> Can't wait to see the pool.


Thanks. It is progressing along at a good clip. We had a big rain blow through late yesterday and through the night but is clear today. I am waiting for final pool design configuration to review and approve. Plan is still mid November for excavation and install. The composite decking install will be the last process.

----------


## Stumpy

Progress continuing at a good clip



Last night. I am not the roof installer so I have been relegated to shoveling and moving sand right now. 



Back wall of pool bar area rendered or textured as most say





The new Granite pieces arrived today.  :Smile: 

Pool company sent final draft of pool configuration and I showed where I wanted the LED lights placed. They also sent the pump house dimensions so I can plan where to place it. 


On a quick side note: Appears the guy that sold us the composite deck wood took the money and ran.  We had no idea until the company called my wife 3 days after delivery and asked when are we going to pay. She said we paid your rep on day of delivery and then sent all transaction info we had paid in full with a wire transfer. The company was extremely apologetic and said it is not our concern but they have filed a police report and the police would call. The police called and my wife gave them a verbal acct of what happened over the phone. My wife who has the guys line acct and FB acct has been following it. This morning the police posted an arrest warrant on his FB page and the company posted a warning that this employee has been fired and not to do business with him for their company. For my wife and I this is really odd in that this guy drove all the way down to meet us in Sattahip from BKK to show us the product. After a small deposit securing the price with him he and his wife drove up to our house to do the final configuration measurement to confirm and place the order. He ordered all the composite decking and we took delivery. I then wired the balance owed to his business acct and he lined my wife he has received payment and Thank you and that was that. This isn't a tremendous amount money. The only thing my wife can surmise is he set up a bunch of deliveries within a 3 or 4 day period and took it all.

----------


## AntRobertson

Doubtless I've missed it, but are you having heating in the pool?

----------


## Stumpy

> Doubtless I've missed it, but are you having heating in the pool?


At this time its not planned Ant. The pool will see a lot of sun (roughly 7am until 4pm). I will go a few seasons and see. If I need to I will add solar thermal conversion panels to the pool bar roof. I used them in the states and they work outstanding. In fact got the pool too hot and had to figure out some baffling to turn it on and off. They are made of UV impregnated ABS black plastic. That said I enjoyed my jacuzzi  I have now and never used the heater and it was in the shade all the time. 

It will be a wait and see but easy to add if required.

----------


## Mendip

The water temperature in my pool in Korat varies between around 23 degrees between December and February and up to 33 degrees during the hot season. 

I find 28 degrees nice for swimming lengths and just messing about with my daughter, but 23 degrees just a bit too cold for comfort (I'm getting soft in my old age).

I've been considering some kind of simple solar heating system for years to cover the 'cold' months but have never got round to it. I was thinking about using black hosing feathered across the far side of our pool house (out of sight) with a small pump to keep circulation... or something like that. I've been told that in Australia people sometimes put truck inner tyres into pools to keep the water warm during the winter. We get the sun during the winter, but I think that would spoil the pool's appearance a bit!

But... there's been a lot on UK radio lately about the benefits of cold water swimming in warding off dementia. I'm no spring chicken so maybe I'll just leave it as and hopefully not get any more senile.

----------


## AntRobertson

> At this time its not planned Ant. The pool will see a lot of sun (roughly 7am until 4pm). I will go a few seasons and see. If I need to I will add solar thermal conversion panels to the pool bar roof. I used them in the states and they work outstanding. In fact got the pool too hot and had to figure out some baffling to turn it on and off. They are made of UV impregnated ABS black plastic. That said I enjoyed my jacuzzi I have now and never used the heater and it was in the shade all the time.
> 
> It will be a wait and see but easy to add if required.


OK cool, cheers, was just curious because ours has one but I haven't used it yet but CM's cooler temperatures are right on the brink for swimming at the moment (for me at least).

Once you're in it's fine but there can be some sudden and severe shrinkage!  :Very Happy:

----------


## raycarey

> Once you're in it's fine but there can be some sudden and severe shrinkage!

----------


## Stumpy

> The water temperature in my pool in Korat varies between around 23 degrees between December and February and up to 33 degrees during the hot season. 
> 
> I find 28 degrees nice for swimming lengths and just messing about with my daughter, but 23 degrees just a bit too cold for comfort (I'm getting soft in my old age).
> 
> I've been considering some kind of simple solar heating system for years to cover the 'cold' months but have never got round to it. I was thinking about using black hosing feathered across the far side of our pool house (out of sight) with a small pump to keep circulation... or something like that. I've been told that in Australia people sometimes put truck inner tyres into pools to keep the water warm during the winter. We get the sun during the winter, but I think that would spoil the pool's appearance a bit!
> 
> But... there's been a lot on UK radio lately about the benefits of cold water swimming in warding off dementia. I'm no spring chicken so maybe I'll just leave it as and hopefully not get any more senile.


Hey Mendip,
I suspect I will see similar temps annually. I am actually more worried about the pool getting to hot and that is not comfortable to swim in as its just not refreshing. Now in fairness I grew up surfing in Northern California and regularly swam in waters 12c (55deg) to 16c (62 deg). Winters were always wet suit but I always leery as they make you look like a sea lion and there are plenty of big Blue sharks with an occasional Mako or Great White that swim on down from Ano Nuevo island area. So cooler for me is OK. I never read about the dementia news but like you, that could be an upside as I slowly die off. 

There are many options to heat a pool. They make that plastic air bubble material that you can use as a cover that heats the pool. You just roll it up when done Like this Just Cool Solutions - Pool Covers.  I know a few friends in Las Vegas that used that style and it worked really well during the winter. They had the same issue we have here where their pools go to hot in summer. A few came up with some ingenious ideas.

----------


## Stumpy

> Attachment 59339



HAHAHAHA.  As soon as Mendip said cool.  I Immediately thought of Seinfeld and Constanza and SHRINKAGE....

----------


## Klondyke

> I've been considering some kind of simple solar heating system for years to cover the 'cold' months


My ingenious invention of combined solar heater (in winter) + air cooler (in sommer). Still haven't installed a plate: "Caution on scald"...

----------


## Stumpy

Well the weather came in late last night I believe from that tropical storm. So its been a light rain pretty much all day. I didn't think it's trajectory would hit up North but....well.... you know the weather. 



Everything textured and waiting for paint, adding the side skirts around the perimeter of the roof.



Moving along. I shoveled sand for another few hours last night to get the extra sand spread out while my lab kicked back and enjoyed the cool cement. The Composite deck will cover it.



4th most important item following the Pool, Pool bar and fridge for ice cold beer has to be the bar stools.. :Smile:  . Figured I would give them a try. I sat in them for a bit and they are actually quite comfortable for 389 bht each.

----------


## AntRobertson

> 4th most important item following the Pool, Pool bar and fridge for ice cold beer has to be the bar stools.. . Figured I would give them a try. I sat in them for a bit and they are actually quite comfortable for 389 bht each.


Pffft! Any manly man worth his man points stands at the bar not sits!*
























*Full disclosure: my barstools are as uncomfortable a hell!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Pffft! Any manly man worth his man points stands at the bar not sits!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :smiley laughing: 

I agree, but I have to say, a good Bourbon just seems to taste better with your feet up.  :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> Moving along. I shoveled sand for another few hours last night to get the extra sand spread out while my lab kicked back and enjoyed the cool cement. The Composite deck will cover it.



JPPR2
Why would you spread the sand around there?  I thought that's where you are going to dig the hole to put the pool?
Are you searching for something to do?

Cheers

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> Why would you spread the sand around there?  I thought that's where you are going to dig the hole to put the pool?
> Are you searching for something to do?
> 
> Cheers


 There will be a composite deck between the cement as shown and the pool on both sides and both ends. We are putting the sand under the pool decking. The pool will go about where the grass is.

----------


## ootai

When you said this.

_"Moving along. I shoveled sand for another few hours last night to get the extra sand spread out while my lab kicked back and enjoyed the cool cement. The Composite deck will cover it."

I mistaken thought you meant the composite deck would cover the "cool cement" that your dog was enjoying.

So it seems your pool is not going to as big as I thought, more like an oversize bathtub maybe?
I thought the pool was going in between the concrete you have laid and the decking going on top of the concrete.  My bad!

Looking forward to seeing the finished project.

_

----------


## Stumpy

> So it seems your pool is not going to as big as I thought, more like an oversize bathtub maybe?


Pool dimensions are 4.5 meter wide, 12 meters long. Deep end will be 2 meters. shallow end 1.2meters.   I'd say its a bit bigger then an oversized bathtub... :Smile:  It will be appx 86,000 liters or 22,700 gallons....

----------


## Stumpy

Today the weather was nice, a couple of guys started installing the privacy wall composite wood.







Installed composite wood on the privacy wall. 



My Uncle and I started on the pool bar.

----------


## Stumpy

Weather beautiful today. I was busy with Yard upkeep and mowing the back forty while uncle and his partner plugged away.



Privacy fence all installed. Let the 25 year warranty clock begin.  :Smile: 



Got both side skirt composite wood installed. Tomorrow is the front



Far cry from looking anything like my pool bar but its there and progressing. I bought the tile today and the granite is already here.



Standing by the pool bar. Someday there will be some water out there.  Today would have been a perfect day after busting my ass on the yard upkeep and sweating my ass off to go take a swan dive in it. 

Pool install looks to begin around 11/20 or so.

----------


## AntRobertson

Starting to take shape nicely.

 :tumbs:

----------


## HuangLao

> Starting to take shape nicely.



Indeed it is. Slow and sure. 

I suspect he'll be having to watch 'em like a hawk.

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
Taken that your pool is going to be pre-fabricated is it going to fit down the soi to get into your place?
You have posted before about large things creating issues regarding access.
Can't wait until 20/20/2020 so I can see it completed.

Looking good as previous couple of posters have said.

----------


## Stumpy

> I suspect he'll be having to watch 'em like a hawk.


Actually HL, our uncle is quite meticulous. Shame really as I had told him some time back he should form a general contractor business and build locally. I really never look over his work but then again we are friends and always joke around while he is here. 




> Taken that your pool is going to be pre-fabricated is it going to fit down the soi to get into your place?
> You have posted before about large things creating issues regarding access.


Ya know ootai, The owner came with 3 of his crew  to confirm as my wife and I had our typical concerns on how they plan on getting it down our soi. They surveyed it all and said like they all do " No Problem" . That said while I have heard that before and they have showed up only to have to change their original plan that was initially "No Problem" to now a big issue but they always seem to figure a way.  He said he was bringing 2 cranes. One on the transport truck and one of those cranes that is just a crane to move it. Like every time...Its one of those times where I just sit back and watch. Good thing, its all included in the cost.  :Smile: . I will definitely post pictures of the event.

----------


## Stumpy

Not lots of big advancements. The pool bar is a slow multi step process. 



Did get the front facia installed, now will be the ceiling install.



Pool bar progressing. Had a to modify it a bit to add the doors. We got some tile in. But its one of those processes where you can only do a bit and have to stop as you can't move on with the cement wet.

----------


## Stumpy

Good Progress. Our uncle and his partner are almost as far a long as they can go. Now we wait for the pool install which is 2 to 3 weeks away. Once installed and running we will install the composite decking. There are still some things to do to the cover and paint. My wife wanted to paint it herself but the guy who does the inside ceiling paints it and has his own way.  





Tomorrow is tile around the perimeter and final touches. 



My wife's touch to the design, a granite sitting bench. 



Spent last few hours carefully cleaning and sweeping up the cement dust.

----------


## armstrong

Adopt me.

----------


## Airportwo

> .Its one of those times where I just sit back and watch.


As did I, reminded me I had these pictures. Enjoy!  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> As did I, reminded me I had these pictures. Enjoy!


Yeah, that's about how I seeing this go off AP2. Just pull up a spot at the bar, reach for a cold one and let them do their thing.

----------


## Stumpy

Been lots of finishing and cleaning up. Pool bar done for now. There will be more work going on but we will wait for the pool to arrive







Our Electrician friend is now adding power for the pool, jacuzzi, lights, fan and fridge. He did our house and does excellent work. 



All our electrical is in conduit and underground. This is the back side of the pool deck area where they pulled wire into the breaker box. This will all be painted in a when last bit of work is done.

Location for breaker box, the big breaker for the Jacuzzi and power for the pool bar fridge



Power layout on back side of wall. we are going to run small lights on the poles along the deck area. Wife found some electric and Solar units. also adding a ceiling fan above the pool bar


Still a lot more to do. 


Pool comes in about 2 weeks. Ung (Uncle) and Boon will be here to coordinate pool height alignment with cement deck so we can install the composite deckingCeiling/painter comes next week to finish ceiling in bar area and then paint all.Still have to coordinate the pebble tech surface install for all the cement.

Word in the Mooban has gotten around about the pool install and the few kids I help with English homework have already asked to come swim. One lady in the market said we should open up a Home Stay. I said absolutely not. I followed along with BIPs Home Stay thread and I am just not the type to have people coming in and out of my place all the time.

----------


## VocalNeal

I like about 28C whatever that is in old money.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Pool dimensions are 4.5 meter wide, 12 meters long. Deep end will be 2 meters. shallow end 1.2meters.   I'd say its a bit bigger then an oversized bathtub... It will be appx 86,000 liters or 22,700 gallons....


Hi JP it be a long time I have been checking up on the progress who's the manufacture where there factory do you know.

----------


## Stumpy

> Hi JP it be a long time I have been checking up on the progress who's the manufacture where there factory do you know.


Howdy Ratchaburi,

PM sent.

----------


## Stumpy

Pool progress was slow last week as I was off on a business trip. A few things did progress 



The pool bar area ceiling is in place and primed. There will be a ceiling fan right above the bar.





The cement is all primed and ready and electrical in place. However this is like any project, it has to happen in sequence. The painter does not want to paint until the pebble tech surface is done to avoid paint overspray, the electrician doesn't want to install the power breaker box and other outlets and ceiling fan until the paint is done. So we are waiting on the pebble tech surface which will happen Friday. after that its should go bang bang




I am started installing the Solar/Electric pool lights today. Got the first one set in place to check. 


This coming week will be busy. They will start excavating and deliver the pool. I met with the foreman today to go over location, plumbing and electrical. Ground break starts tomorrow. It will take a week to get it all in before it has settled in place. Friday is the pebble tech install, then Sat and Sunday is paint and electrical. 

Wife discussed a New Years party.     :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

All coming together very nicely ... jealous I am  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> All coming together very nicely ... jealous I am


Thanks David. We are about 65% there. If the pool goes in as planned the rest should be finishing up work. I have to hand it to my wife. Since our house build she has become pretty savvy with construction type stuff for never really doing anything like this. We have had our "Moments" on what looks good and how to do things right, but once we hash them out, she understands and can communicate with folks. Albeit I have to say the majority of the folks taking part in this speak enough English and me enough Thai with some hand gestures and a smile and all is good.

----------


## Stumpy

Today was the hole dig. The tractor driver and I sat as I needed to move dirt around as he was digging and I want the good dirt a meter or so down so i set up my big wheelbarrow and he would fill it up. 



Let the excavation begin





First of 17 wheelbarrow loads. Funny the Thai help couldn't even lift the wheelbarrow. They would rather do 85 wheelbarrow loads. I loaded them up.







It was a perfect cadence he would take out the top dirt and then load up my wheelbarrow with good dirt



Took 12 loads to fill dirt in here to get ready to plant Malaysian grass.



Drove into town and loaded up with sod



Beer break.

Sod laid, wife watering.

----------


## Shutree

> Sod laid, wife watering.


First time, I read that wrongly.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> First time, I read that wrongly.


That's later tonight Shutree...   :smiley laughing: .

----------


## AntRobertson

Been going for a swim pretty much on the daily but I gotta say it's getting pretty marginal temperature-wise this last week or so.

Suffice to say the boys quickly run for cover somewhere up in my stomach the moment I'm in.

----------


## Stumpy

> Been going for a swim pretty much on the daily but I gotta say it's getting pretty marginal temperature-wise this last week or so.
> 
> Suffice to say the boys quickly run for cover somewhere up in my stomach the moment I'm in.


Quick question Ant, Does your pool see a lot of sun during the course of the day or is it pretty much shielded from the sun?  

I know for me, I will need a full year to go through the cycle to see how the water dissipates the heat or retains it. I did a sun cycle and at this time of year our pool will see sun from basically sunrise up until  ~3pm. Then our house starts to shade it. Now in summer I expect that to increase an hour or so more and of course it will be a more intense heat and of course the ambient temperature stays higher.

Cold water and shrinkage are an instant reaction.  :smiley laughing:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Quick question Ant, Does your pool see a lot of sun during the course of the day or is it pretty much shielded from the sun?


It's pretty sheltered depending on the time of the day.

It definitely makes a difference though you can feel it when the sun has been on a section.

----------


## Stumpy

> It's pretty sheltered depending on the time of the day.
> 
> It definitely makes a difference though you can feel it when the sun has been on a section.


Thanks  Trying to gauge it a bit. In the US (California) when I had our pool, it was pretty clear when you had to run the solar heater and even then when it clouded up the temp dropped pretty fast.

----------


## Stumpy

I thought I would share this for anyone interested. I am trying to use as much solar as I can. Solar lights in Sala, solar lighting around the pool etc. My wife found these lights and they are interesting in that they can be solar or electrical in the event they do not charge up well during the day you can always flip a switch.



Wife said they were 180 bht each ( with her special discounts she finds and some points usage I have no idea real cost.)  :Smile: 



UV impregnated plastic with reasonably good size solar pad for lighting a small LED inside



Solar light mounted to top of plastic



Electrical socket that mounts to the top of the pole. There are 2 pieces for a couple of different heights.



I mounted 2 to try them and the Solar LED light stayed on well past 11pm. They activate at sundown like most solar sensor lights do. I have not tried with power yet as power is pulled to each pole but have to wait for breaker panel install. 

I am going to finish mounting all the lights to night and will take a picture.

----------


## Stumpy

Pool location dug and sand leveled. The pool is on its way here. Crane will arrive at 8am and they start with the setting process. This will take 4 or 5 days to fill and add sand to outside to settle.

----------


## Stumpy

Light pics

I did not get to finish the install of all 8 lights. I had a few business calls delaying it but I did get 3 in and they work pretty well.





I imagine with all of them in place they will look quite nice.

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
It just isn't Thai style no power boards and extension cables laying all over the place what will the neighbours think?

Actually I think the lights are great and give off plenty of light.  
You don't need to be blinded by the light just enough to see what's going on and the be able to see the sharks coming.

Can't wait to see if the pool gets in easily or requires a bit of Thai lateral thinking.

----------


## Stumpy

> Can't wait to see if the pool gets in easily or requires a bit of Thai lateral thinking.


Ootai, the pool is on its way.  They bring at night to avoid numerous stops.

The crane guys came by today to confirm and finalize plan.  They will not come down the street. They will lift the pool over the wall and neighbors house with a 30 ton crane.  Should be really interesting.  Obviously the pool weight isn't a lot but the 30 ton crane will have the reach.  

Pics will be shared for sure.  At this point I am just a spectator.  So I will pull up a chair, wheel up my cooler and watch the event unfold.

----------


## Mendip

^ While wearing a hard hat hopefully!

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ While wearing a hard hat hopefully!


Oh I will be sitting underneath my house watching.  Good thing I do not pay until its in the ground holding water.  So this is free entertainment.

----------


## Stumpy

Well the pool is on its way. It should be here around 1pm. Let the games begin....

----------


## AntRobertson

Gives a good indication of size seeing it on the truck bed.

Good luck!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Gives a good indication of size seeing it on the truck bed.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah  Looks HUGE.  I like the side gusset supports. 

I will do a Drone fly over while they unload and set by crane.

----------


## Stumpy

Well as expected they underestimated the street size and corners so the work to get it here turned into a engineering exercise, but honestly not unexpected. Neighbors have been enjoying the fun.



Truck couldn't swing the turn...sooooooo......... 





............with a group of us talking it was decided that the crane can drag the trailer while the truck driver heads down the soi...........



............Mission completed for that turn and they had to do it again for one more then free sailing.


I got out my drone and took a few aerial pics







They are taking a break. It appears they only have to replace 1 road sign and a corner mirror......... :rofl: 


More to come

----------


## Mendip

Great stuff. 

I'm surprised the neighbours aren't all out to watch?

----------


## Ratchaburi

They should try this way JP

----------


## Stumpy

> They should try this way JP



 :smiley laughing: 

Yeah Ratch, Put it on dolly's and push it along the street.

----------


## Stumpy

Lots of lift up, set down. I am in walking the pool to make sure all Ok. I am picky as hell.









some drone pics

----------


## Stumpy

> Great stuff. 
> 
> I'm surprised the neighbours aren't all out to watch?


Mendip they were. Some had no idea what it was. I told one lady I am going to raise fish. My wife said...do not say that... HAHA. Of course the mooban leader came over at to ask when they would fix the road sign and the broken mirror that the truck broke. I just laughed.

----------


## Mendip

^ A perfect fit!

Ain't Thai women strange... when I built my chicken run I told the neighbours I was going to start breeding monkeys. My wife went mental.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Yeah Ratch, Put it on dolly's and push it along the street.


JP look to the right there is a pallel jack his friend is not in the picture

----------


## Ratchaburi

JP so fare so good.
looks good keep the picture comming  ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> ^ A perfect fit!
> 
> Ain't Thai women strange... when I built my chicken run I told the neighbours I was going to start breeding monkeys. My wife went mental.


Yes they are sometimes. Our idea of humor sends them off the deep end where they need to run around and apologize for us.  I said FFS....Its just a joke. If they can't figure out what it is, they should head over to the temple and call it a life.  :rofl: .

Here was another funny moment. So the truck carrying the pool hit one of those 600 bht corner mirror deals so people can see if another car is coming. It got destroyed. No shit, 2 people came over to our gate wanting to make sure that it would be replaced. It was a serious moment. Of course I had to head into the shop for a moment of LMFAO but god forbid they see you laugh. This is BIG mooban news.    :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> JP look to the right there is a pallel jack his friend is not in the picture


 :rofl: ...I didn't see that Pallet jack....That's funny as hell.

----------


## raycarey

did your neighbor have any comments/concerns about the pool going over his house?

might have already been addressed, but...

what's the pool's length?
is that mold bespoke?

----------


## Stumpy

I finally got to finish the install of the pool fence lights. Turned out pretty nice for solar



More tomorrow. Now comes the 4 or 5 days of settling the pool.

----------


## Stumpy

> did your neighbor have any comments/concerns about the pool going over his house?
> 
> might have already been addressed, but...
> 
> what's the pool's length?
> is that mold bespoke?


RC,
Nah. we told them it might look like a small eclipse as it blocked the sun.  That particular neighbor is super nice. She sat with her dogs and just watched. 

Pool length is 14m

----------


## armstrong

> Yes they are sometimes. Our idea of humor sends them off the deep end where they need to run around and apologize for us.  I said FFS....Its just a joke. If they can't figure out what it is, they should head over to the temple and call it a life. .
> 
> Here was another funny moment. So the truck carrying the pool hit one of those 600 bht corner mirror deals so people can see if another car is coming. It got destroyed. No shit, 2 people came over to our gate wanting to make sure that it would be replaced. It was a serious moment. Of course I had to head into the shop for a moment of LMFAO but god forbid they see you laugh. This is BIG mooban news.


Get your money back by selling a swim for 20bht an hour.

----------


## Stumpy

> Get your money back by selling a swim for 20bht an hour.


The pool company pays for it.  Not us.  They will replace today.

----------


## AntRobertson

Those are some great pics!

----------


## Stumpy

> Those are some great pics!


Thanks Ant.

Few more from last few days. The settling process is a slow one. Add water, add sand to side wait...  add water and sand to side and wait. 



Pool is progressing along.  Plumbing and electrical near it's final location.....However....



Part of the purchase was an included pool filter pump "house" cover. I appreciate the gesture but it is a really awkward set up and an eye sore. Yesterday my uncle and I decided that we will make our own pool house. Slab is poured. Waiting for brick to come. it will have a door and I will paint it brown and put some shrubs in front of it. 




Next Challenge is moving the Jacuzzi out near the pool bar area. Not going to be easy and way to heavy to lift, would take 10 0r 12 guys. I built dollies to move it and will come up with a ramp system to roll it out there...at least that's the plan.
'

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
In my long ago past I remember reading about that pools have a non-return valve fitted in the bottom of them to prevent ground water pressure causing them to "raise" out of the ground.  Does yours have one such beast of is it deemed not necessary.
I seem to remember you saying that you are not far from a river so does that mean the water table level in your place is not likely to rise to within a couple of meters (non English spelling just for you) from the surface?

Looking good won't be long and you will be able to start swimming laps.

----------


## armstrong

Why's it always so bloody sunny and clear skies where you are?! Pissing it down in BKK  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> In my long ago past I remember reading about that pools have a non-return valve fitted in the bottom of them to prevent ground water pressure causing them to "raise" out of the ground.  Does yours have one such beast of is it deemed not necessary.
> I seem to remember you saying that you are not far from a river so does that mean the water table level in your place is not likely to rise to within a couple of meters (non English spelling just for you) from the surface?
> 
> Looking good won't be long and you will be able to start swimming laps.


Ootai,
The pool plumbing is captive meaning there is no means for water to back into the pool should the water table rise. That said the perimeter of the pool, once settling is completed,  will be cemented in place to eliminate any up and down and further settling (At least that's the principle). There is always movement.

Yeah I think in by the end of this month I hope to do a big ol belly flop in the pool and fully expect my damn Golden Retriever to flop right behind me...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> Why's it always so bloody sunny and clear skies where you are?! Pissing it down in BKK


Ya know Armstrong, where we live it is like this odd high pressure region by a mountain area so it seems to push the clouds and smoke away from us. I have seen times where it is flooding terrible or the Pm 2.5 is really bad 25km from us but where we are is clear skies and no smoke or haze.

----------


## Stumpy

Its getting there. Still a few more days of sand and water to settle. 



View from pool bar. 



Uncle and I got the small slab poured and walls up. I will go buy a door. 



The water level is high enough now that both our dogs decided to take a dip. I showed them where the stairs are and they got right out. 

All in all its coming along. Still a long way to go. Its like moving out of your house. You start packing and it looks like its going fast then as you near the end it just goes slow.

Things we still have left to do;


Pebble tech surfacePaint pool bar area and walls.Finish electrical for fan and lightsInstall composite wood decking

Pool installers;

Have to cement a 30cm pool support around the perimeter,Finish the plumbing to pump and filterRun electrical for lights and pumpVacuum pool out 2 times and stabilize water

If all goes well I am thinking right around the end of this month it should be online barring no set backs.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Thanks Ant.
> 
> Few more from last few days. The settling process is a slow one. Add water, add sand to side wait...  add water and sand to side and wait. 
> 
> 
> 
> Pool is progressing along.  Plumbing and electrical near it's final location.....However....
> 
> 
> ...


JP get them to take the water out of the Jacuzzi before they try to lift it up. 555 :deadhorsebig:

----------


## Ratchaburi

Good to see the pump room above the ground, as pump room below ground away end up flooded.  ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> P get them to take the water out of the Jacuzzi before they try to lift it up. 555


 :rofl:  I never thought of that...Actually all kidding aside, I have removed all side covers and drained all lines trying to reduce as much weight as possible. I have my ramp idea devised. Just waiting




> Good to see the pump room above the ground, as pump room below ground away end up flooded.


Yeah Pump and filters below ground anywhere never made sense to me even when I had my pool in the states. Why subject yourself to breaking your back leaning over to PM or take stuff out. If you have room make a nice area and walk in.  :Smile:

----------


## lom

> If you have room make a nice area and walk in.


and put in a 200 baht plastic chair so you can sit down when doing maintenance work..

----------


## Stumpy

> and put in a 200 baht plastic chair so you can sit down when doing maintenance work..


Red or Blue?  I am leaning at Blue only because Red is used at all those funeral temple burning events...... :smiley laughing:

----------


## lom

^ yes blue is a bit more kind to the eye

----------


## Stumpy

Today was a lonnnng one as they cemented the perimeter....

Finally got the external electrical done

----------


## Stumpy

Pool up and running



After a few words with the pool electrical guy he did a fine job installing the pool power and timer



Got the fountains installed and moving water







LED lights work and cycle. 

Pool installers just need to do a pool clean and a few touch ups and they will be on their way. Still have a deck to install and some painting

----------


## bsnub

> LED lights work and cycle.


I am sure that some loser will be along to tell you that you do not have a Tesla. 

 :smiley laughing: 

Nice work JP

----------


## lom

> After a few words with the pool electrical guy he did a fine job installing the pool power and timer


Hmm.
That timer is made for being mounted on a DIN rail inside a box and not on a box door with drilled holes for the wires to get inside.
Tell me that it is only a temporary solution..?

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Pool up and running
> 
> After a few words with the pool electrical guy he did a fine job installing the pool power and timer
> 
> 
> 
> Got the fountains installed and moving water
> 
> 
> ...


JP the 2 fountain have there own pump or they run with the filtration pump.
Just went back & look at same picture you have 1 pump, don't run the fountains to long as they would as there would be no circulation of water you pool would go green.
The pool installers should put a new suction point & a pump for the fountains.

----------


## Stumpy

> JP the 2 fountain have there own pump or they run with the filtration pump.
> Just went back & look at same picture you have 1 pump, don't run the fountains to long as they would as there would be no circulation of water you pool would go green.
> The pool installers should put a new suction point & a pump for the fountains.


Thanks Ratchaburi.  I wondered the same. The way they had them running was half valved for recirc and fountains. I guess I could do that when relaxing by the pool and then close it off to run full recirc

----------


## Stumpy

Today is clean up and pool vacuum. I need to label all the plumbing while they are here. 

Took to the air with my Mavic for a few quick pics after lunch.





I have been moving dirt since 6:30am this morning. The pool installers are finishing up grouting around the pool and picking up their stuff. It will be another few weeks before my Uncle and I can get started on the deck. He is busy in the rice fields driving the tractor. My wife and niece were busy filling up the air pool toys. Guess she will take a dip tonight.  :Smile:

----------


## raycarey

looks good!

which company did you buy the pool from?  do you know if they make bespoke molds?

----------


## Stumpy

> looks good!
> 
> which company did you buy the pool from?  do you know if they make bespoke molds?


Thanks RC,

We purchased the pool from Bellagio Pool and Spa. Bellagio-Thailand.com

Up to this point I have been quite happy with the product and install.  Being completely honest, it hasn't gone without a few "WTF's" But all par for the course here and addressed as they surfaced so no harm no foul as they say   :Smile: . 

As for custom styles and designs, You would have to ask. Ours is a bit custom in that they typically only sell a 1.5m deep and I wanted 2m. It ended up after install at 1.85m but I give that as a mold variance. Asher is the owner.

----------


## Stumpy

Well wife, niece and I took our first dip in the pool. Was perfect. Had to rig up a few buckets and feet washers as the deck is not in place. Our Lab went nuts but never came in. Our Golden Retriever would have come in without issue but the big inflatable duck my wife had freaked her out and she just barked. 

Monday starts the pebble tech for pool bar area, week after is deck. Then paint.

----------


## naptownmike

Looks great. It fits in there perfect.
How was the water I'd think a bit cold as you just filled it.
Those drone pics are great does it come with that camera or is that an add on.

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks great. It fits in there perfect.
> How was the water I'd think a bit cold as you just filled it.
> Those drone pics are great does it come with that camera or is that an add on.


Mike,
Thanks. I think the size is just right. Once the composite deck is installed and some pool furniture around it will tie in nice. 

As for the water, It was 79deg (26c) which is perfect. I ordered a floating thermometer today so I will see what it does over time albeit that is more surface temp about 8" down. Again I still think the biggest challenge will be keeping it cool, not warm. 

As for the pic, that was taken with my DJI Mavic Pro Drone. Resolution set at 1080p. The camera is integrated as part of the Drone. I have been waffling on buying the new Mavic Pro 2 as it comes with a really much better camera. They also have the Zoom optioned Pro.

----------


## Stumpy

Pool install is done and the installers have left to their next job. I installed my pool bar fan this morning, did a quick chemistry check on pool and all is good. 



Fan and view as I sat at the bar



View from Sala area.

I think after the deck is all installed I am going to move the Sala up to the deck edge at the opposite end from the pool bar. This way no dirt or debris comes up on the deck and makes it into the pool plus if we want to eat dinner by the pool we can. But for now its wait and see.

Next 2 days are relax days. Monday the pebble tech installers arrive. That will take 3 or 4 days.

----------


## Mendip

JP, have you considered putting a net over the top?

My wife sent me these pics from our much neglected pool this morning...



A duck had turned up overnight!!



I don't mind the duck, but can see that the gardener is taking it easy in my absence. He's cleaning the pool now!

And I can see that the fence needs painting...

----------


## armstrong

I'm no pool expert but should it be that green?

----------


## Mendip

> I'm no pool expert but should it be that green?


No, definitely not. It shouldn't have ducks on it either.

----------


## Stumpy

> JP, have you considered putting a net over the top?
> 
> My wife sent me these pics from our much neglected pool this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> A duck had turned up overnight!!
> 
> 
> ...


No net needed Mendip.  BTW, The picture is backwards of the duck and rice for it to eat.  That duck should on that plate cooked  :Smile: 
I am surprised your dogs didn't chase it, my Lab would have made a meal of it quick and I'd be picking up feathers.

----------


## Loy Toy

I always had problems with snakes in the pool and then we got Bruno the pit-bull.

Having a dog on patrol solves most issues.

----------


## Stumpy

Today the Pebble tech folks showed up to finish the cement surface. Great group of people. They did the stairs to our house. This is badly needed as even with the cement far away from the pool the dust from cement is always flying around. 

Thought I'd put up a few "Before" pics. My wife picked the design layout so we will see how it looks when done. I didn't ask to see.  :Smile:  

They will be drilling drain holes in the cement wall and set the level to drain away from the pool deck area.

----------


## Stumpy

Quick update on the pebble tech surface install. Its a slow process as they have to level the cement for proper run off and let it dry. Then add the design and let it dry as seen in pics below





Hard to tell but the design is there the inner will be a sand color and the outer will be a black and gray.

----------


## Stumpy

Pebble tech surface installed. Today they will wash and scrub and done. Was a bit of an interesting watch as we had to monitor where our big tortoises were as they have walked across some cement work which left some really interesting tracks.









Next week we should start the composite decking install and finish up painting.

I have been putting in laps every night now. Water is just perfect.

----------


## naptownmike

That pebble teach looks great.
 Is it smooth looks like a terrazzo floor with the metal accents cool.

----------


## Stumpy

> That pebble teach looks great.
>  Is it smooth looks like a terrazzo floor with the metal accents cool.


Thanks Mike. Its really smooth and feels great on your feet and should be very durable. We have it on our house stairs and it has held up great for 5 years so far.

----------


## pickel

I've seen Thai painters at work before, make sure you cover the pebble tech to protect it. Not sure why you waited until after the install to paint, as it won't be easy to clean after it drys.

----------


## Stumpy

> I've seen Thai painters at work before, make sure you cover the pebble tech to protect it. Not sure why you waited until after the install to paint, as it won't be easy to clean after it drys.


I have too, some there is more on the ground and everything else rather than the surface needing painting. Fortunately for us the painter we use is really good. As for why not paint first, the pebble tech process is really messy and would have basically meant a complete repaint or a big touch up of the walls anyway. Pakmoon (painter) said let them do the pebble tech first, and he will mask off the bottom and cover the surface really well so no paint will be on it.

----------


## bsnub

Really came together well JP. That is quite the compound you have there.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> Really came together well JP. That is quite the compound you have there.


Thanks Snubs. With Covid it has become more of a sanctuary. I have a friend in the US that got married but had to postpone his honeymoon due to the virus. He wasn't sure where they would go  He asked how the pool project was going.  I sent him a few pics and he said they are flying over to our place to spend their honeymoon.   :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

> and he said they are flying over to our place to spend their honeymoon.


They will love the first two weeks.... :smiley laughing: 






























sorry

----------


## Stumpy

> They will love the first two weeks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will come after the travel bans have ceased AO. No plans for at least a year I'd venture to guess. I have quite a few friends that had plans dashed after the virus hit, My wife and I included.

----------


## aging one

> . I have quite a few friends that had plans dashed after the virus hit, My wife and I included.


I read today we wont get the vaccine until May it seems. I dont know when the hell we can get back to the states and see loved ones.

----------


## Stumpy

> I read today we wont get the vaccine until May it seems. I dont know when the hell we can get back to the states and see loved ones.


I know. I haven't seen my youngest daughters new place and been to the hospital she is working at yet. My parents are holed up in Napa and my mom said she hasn't left the property in 7 months. I haven't seen a colleague from the company I work for in almost a year.   

The things that's a huge unknown is that if you read about the "vaccine" it is more like a flu shot. I think many will get the shot and then think its all gone and they are immune. WAY to early to feel any confidence of that. I am saying another year before I travel back to the states. Hopefully Next December.  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> I read today we wont get the vaccine until May it seems.


That is an awfully long time off if it is true. The governor of Washington just announced that the state will get it's initial delivery of the vaccine in two weeks. Of course the first people to get it will be medical personnel and nursing homes.

----------


## Stumpy

So I decided that I wanted to take a break off for the Thai holiday weekend. We had some family over Friday night and they stayed until today and I just wanted a bit of peace and quiet and some swim time. Was great having the family over.

Anyway, back at it this Am with Uncle



Measured up all the decking support grid we need and went and got the galvanized steel and tubing.


Just as a side note, After we checked on height from pool surface to cement deck area and then the retaining wall area we have some "massaging" to do to get the deck nice and level. Shouldn't be a problem but will  have to custom fit the decking as we install in a few areas. Its not bad just many height variables and the pool has some minor high and low spots as well.

----------


## Stumpy

Well its been a hole digging, metal fabrication day and half. Of course my time is diminished again as work is back in session. 4 day work week though  :Smile: . I can only take part in the build early am and again later afternoon.



We all took turns cutting that slot nearly in nearly 40 tubes. Blades do not last long. The bottom of the tubes have welded bar across like and "X"  that sinks in the cement to stop them from potentially rotating



We have some big ass gophers around these parts. I didn't have to dig any holes this time around



Cross bars drop in the slot and with a sample of the composite decking in place, are welded to have them level with the pool and the cement deck. 

Weather is perfect here. 14c in morning, 24c afternoon and exceptionally low humidity.

----------


## Stumpy

Few pics from late yesterday on the deck. Was laying out decking for design ideas

----------


## ootai

> Few pics from late yesterday on the deck. Was laying out decking for design ideas


JPPR2
Couldn't you get the planks long enough to cover the width along the side of the pool in one piece?

I would use the offset design shown above if it were up to me.

Can you post a close up picture of the X pieces you said you put under the cross beams after they are slotted into the support posts?
I am keen to see exactly what you mean and a picture is definitely worth a 1000 words.

Looking good by the way looking forward to the end result.

----------


## Stumpy

> Couldn't you get the planks long enough to cover the width along the side of the pool in one piece?


This is one of the drawbacks of the composite decking is the length availability options. I would venture to guess its due to the extrusion process.




> I would use the offset design shown above if it were up to me.


Yeah we played with 3 or 4 ideas, the off set design looks nice and is far more structurally sound.




> Can you post a close up picture of the X pieces you said you put under the cross beams after they are slotted into the support posts?


Will do, we have to make a few more today

----------


## cyrille

> This is one of the drawbacks of the composite decking


It certainly looks a lot more cool than conwood, though. 

I'm guessing it's a lot more expensive too.

I was thinking your pool would be raised somewhat...not at ground level. 

I hope those tortoise learn to stay away, and it's a good job you don't have a cat.

----------


## ootai

> 


JPPR2
In the picture above, have you thought about using a plank of a different colour (sorry for the spelling) for the short bits on the outer edge nearest to the house I think it would make it more interesting, just a thought?

----------


## cyrille

I completely disagree with that thought. 

The same thing in a different colour would look jarring and naff.

If ootai comes to visit then make sure he takes his shoes off.

----------


## Stumpy

> It certainly looks a lot more cool than conwood, though. 
> 
> I'm guessing it's a lot more expensive too.
> 
> I was thinking your pool would be raised somewhat...not at ground level. 
> 
> I hope those tortoise learn to stay away, and it's a good job you don't have a cat.


We didn't price Conwood as the durability reviews were not that good so I cannot say on price. 

The pool sits 30cm above ground but the composite wood deck will sit level to the cement deck on the far side and at the house side. We are going to put decorator planting pots along the house side spaced close enough to keep the Tortoises from accessing the area albeit Tortoises are very keen on sensing edges that could lead them to falling into something. I doubt they would ever fall in.



This is the one we call Monster. He is the dominate Male. He weighs 30+kgs and can be a bulldozer when he wants to be. He has a really funny personality as he walks around the entire property all day and will come right up to anything you are doing and just stop and stare at you. I was going to get him some welding goggles and put him to work.  :Smile: . He flips the other 2 males we have over with ease. We are alerted of the event by our Golden Retriever. She starts barking that Monster has flipped a tortoise on its back.

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> In the picture above, have you thought about using a plank of a different colour (sorry for the spelling) for the short bits on the outer edge nearest to the house I think it would make it more interesting, just a thought?


Thanks for suggestion ootai. We really wanted a "Wood" appearance and with the pebble tech surface (as seen in the picture) it looks nice on the transition. If we added another color it would probably make for a very "Busy" color scheme.

 Frankly speaking, we really wanted to do the entire area in the composite wood but after looking at some computer modeling it would simply be too much wood look coupled with we want to add potted plants and pool furniture and I have no real confidence that the composite wood can sustain a lot of weight for extended periods of time. Also the price would have been extremely high.

----------


## Stumpy

Deck plank install has commenced. Had a few early on issues. The company sells the clips but not the screws oddly enough. We went and found some but the end bracket that holds the first plank in place the bracket is not counterbored so the screw will sit flush causing the first plank to sit high. We just welded them in place. The rest are no problem





We will finish both sides all the way to the far end of pool and see if we have enough planks and if so, how far to make the supporting grid outward.

----------


## Stumpy

Well today was a bit of a party. We had my uncle and Boon over working on the decking and Thanarat and a few helpers to finish up the painting. I was stuck working but they all did their deal and at 5:30 I cracked open a good US bourbon and we laughed and joked. Bottle gone!!!  Plan is for a big Songkran party at our place to thank them all for not only being our friends but the quality work they have done. I got out my Mavic and took a few pic




Still have some decking to do but looks GREAT







Decking and paint

----------


## bsnub

Damn that looks good JP.

----------


## CalEden

Looks great and very professional!

----------


## Stumpy

> Damn that looks good JP.





> Looks great and very professional!


Thanks. It has been a fun project and a lot of work but it is all starting to come together now. Still more to do. Have to finish off decking, then move Jacuzzi, move Sala to end of deck and integrate it and finish the pool pump and filter room. Then plant the palms around and then have a party. Hoping to pull it all off by New Years  :Smile:

----------


## CalEden

By the way color and texture is same as my deck!

----------


## Saint Willy

Looks amazing! Many good days & nights will be had there!

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks amazing! Many good days & nights will be had there!


Thanks KW, Its almost done.  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

After some careful maneuvering and some good laughs we got the Jacuzzi to its location. I got it all wired in, cleaned and scrubbed and water added.



Houston, we have a jacuzzi up and running. Took some valve "back and forths" to get one pump primed but all OK.  :Smile: 



Fits nicely where we planned


While I got the Jacuzzi up and running, Uncle and Boon finished up last section of deck metal framing and we had a good hour session on "Do we have enough decking planks or not". It was a funny dialogue, I measured and counted planks, Boon did same, my wife did too. All came up with different totals on how many we need (albeit only a plank or 2 off ). It appears that my ordering of 10 extra planks might be the difference. I wanted 10 or so extra to keep in case something happened. Shipping a small qty from BKK is cost prohibitive. But I will pick a few up on my next trip down for work. 

After deck completion comes the Sala move and integration into the deck.

----------


## armstrong

Looks great. What's the pool temp like at the moment? Tried a swim yesterday but it was ruddy freezing.

----------


## Shutree

That pool is looking really, really good.
I am suffering from pool envy.

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks great. What's the pool temp like at the moment? Tried a swim yesterday but it was ruddy freezing.


Its right around 24 to 26c.  Been perfect for s good afternoon swim.  

Today we all decided to take a holiday off.  So I will be swimming today.  I moved my fridge out by the pool bar and its loaded with beer.

----------


## Shy Guava

Excellent job - congratulations!

----------


## Stumpy

> That pool is looking really, really good.





> Excellent job - congratulations!


Thanks to both you. Plan of many years of use and fun with it. Once I get the Sala integrated into the deck, I plan on lots of dinners out there.

----------


## Stumpy

Few quick pics from this morning. Almost beer 30......and a dip.



Quickly moved the fridge I bought for the pool that my lovely wife took over. I cleaned it out and moved it before she could say "Why"... :Smile: 



To secure its location, I loaded in a few beers and added big mugs to the freezer



Did a quick deck wash and chemistry check and its ready........

----------


## johpam

Hi JPPR2 
What a great thread and great job on the pool. i have just a small question, how are going to keep the area on the decking weed free? Do you have access under the decking?
I could not see it anywhere in the thread.

----------


## Stumpy

> Hi JPPR2 
> What a great thread and great job on the pool. i have just a small question, how are going to keep the area on the decking weed free? Do you have access under the decking?
> I could not see it anywhere in the thread.


Johpam,
That is a good question and one that I did not mention as we built the deck.  Underneath the deck area I covered it all with a 3" to 4" layer of sand.  The idea is that it covered any hidden waiting to germinate weed seeds and with no light they won't be able to grow. Sand is a great weed deterrent being it lacks essential nutrients. 

Thank you on the kind words on the pool and thread

Cheers

----------


## Stumpy

Man was it nice to have a day off. Yesterday was the first day in months that I did not hit 18,000 steps. I have lost 4+ kgs over the last month eating less and working on the pool. 

Some R&R pics



I moved my Hammock down to the deck area and my "Krispy Kreme" Chariot awaits me to float around with a beer in my hand.  :Smile: 



Sat back in the Jacuzzi with my music going and had me a cold one. Pool temp 26c, Jacuzzi temp 30c (naturally. No heater just covered)


Back at it today. Finish up the decking and then figure out how to move the Sala. That should be rather fun....... :ssssh:

----------


## cyrille

> Yesterday was the first day in months that I did not hit 18,000 steps.


Maybe you need two more handrails?

----------


## Saint Willy

> That pool is looking really, really good.
> I am suffering from pool envy.



you're not the only one.

----------


## cyrille

So anyway, when are the playboy bunnies booked for?

 :sexy:

----------


## PAG

Looks really good.   Accept this as a comment not a criticism, I think just a little more time spent on the bar area, incorporating a sink and some storage, and maybe a small cooking arrangement (guess you'll have a portable BBQ anyway).

----------


## Stumpy

> So anyway, when are the playboy bunnies booked for?


Well.  We are discussing a New Years party.  My uncle and I lobbied for dancing Chang girls but wife was not on board.  I said Come On.  She claims Covid.  I said I promise to wear a mask and do my best with Social distancing until I am pleasantly lit up which at that point all bets are off.

----------


## Stumpy

> Looks really good.   Accept this as a comment not a criticism, I think just a little more time spent on the bar area, incorporating a sink and some storage, and maybe a small cooking arrangement (guess you'll have a portable BBQ anyway).


Thanks PAG. I didn't take it as criticism at all. The bar has storage underneath the top for glasses.  Underneath is storage for glasses and bottles and a blender.  I did not add a sink as quite honestly I did not want to have to figure out the drain being our main outdoor kitchen is close to the pool area to wash and cook.  I frankly did want a larger bar area but we settled for the longest piece of granite top I could find .  My wife and I agreed that with the sala at the opposite end people will drink there more than the bar most likely.   

Those were the thoughts behind it anyway. You should have seen my original bar plans. They were over the top but the wife was like....."ok thats too much. How many people are we really going to have over?"  She makes a good point.    :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Well the sala is moved and we had a one of those "oh no shit" moments. So moving the Sala to the edge at the same height of the deck would lead to people smacking their heads on it walking in. So the 2 options were. 1) lower and pull it away from the deck so you step down or 2) lift up a full step. We went with the UP option. This was not an easy deal lifting it with just 3 of us. And luck would have it, my damn floor jack half way through decided that it was going to break the spring for the hydraulic valve. 

Anyway with some creative effort we got it lifted. We will finish it up to with some wood on the sides and back to avoid the big gap or maybe plants some shrubs.

----------


## TizMe

Looks great mate.
Well done.

----------


## johpam

Thanks for the explanation and I really hope it works.

----------


## Neverna

That looks great, JPPR2. Love the hammock set up too. 




> I moved my Hammock down to the deck area and my "Krispy Kreme" Chariot awaits me to float around with a beer in my hand.


 :tumbs:

----------


## Stumpy

> That looks great, JPPR2. Love the hammock set up too.


Thanks Nev,

I bought that Hammock when I lived in Cha Am. It has lasted a long time. My wife just ordered another one as we always fight over it.

----------


## Stumpy

Well, deck is done and we had some composite decking and galvanized steel left over and Boon and I (After a few beers) thought about the pool pump room and what about using it for a door. Well one thing lead to another... :rofl: . The pump house will be pretty nice. 



We will put a nice matching roof on the pool room and paint to match. 



I had a little time today and found that the Jacuzzi LED Lights can be set to any color you like and it just happens that they are the same blue as the pool....



The Missus has taken up the Christmas spirit and added solar lighting around the place. 

Happy Holidays all.  Stay safe

----------


## aging one

Wow, pride passion and creativity created a dream house mate.  It is beautiful, simple as that.

----------


## bsnub

> Wow, pride passion and creativity created a dream house mate. It is beautiful, simple as that.


+1 to that. I just enjoy looking at it. Would be even better to be in that hot tub.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

Nicely manicured lawn.

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Well, deck is done and we had some composite decking and galvanized steel left over and Boon and I (After a few beers) thought about the pool pump room and what about using it for a door. Well one thing lead to another.... The pump house will be pretty nice. 
> 
> 
> 
> We will put a nice matching roof on the pool room and paint to match. 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays all.  Stay safe


JP I don't see any extra pipe work for the second pump for the fountains mate.
Any sign of Asher come to finish the job.

----------


## Stumpy

^ Thanks AO and Snubs. If you guys are ever this way, stop in. 






> Nicely manicured lawn.


 Thanks KW, I typically mow them every week. Love the smell of fresh cut grass. Of course my Tortoises help out on a regular basis.. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> JP I don't see any extra pipe work for the second pump for the fountains mate.
> Any sign of Asher come to finish the job.


Ratch,
We will not cement to the front right (As seen in the pic) until Asher or his team comes to finish the plumbing and install the additional pump. They said this week but no firm commitment yet. I told them the project completion is waiting on them.

----------


## Stumpy

Last few pics. We finished up the pool pump room. The pool supplier will have a guy come next week to add the other pump and set up the suction line so I can use the pool fountains properly.



We used left over materials. We went a little over the top as we tried to align the wood height with the privacy fence. I will add some shelves inside to hold my pool chems and pool tools. Just need to paint it after the cement dries.

.

Full size door. I will finish the cement after the other pump and plumbing is done.


Last few bits of the project are pool furniture and we will pick those up over the coming weeks. 

Time to enjoy the pool now

Happy Holidays

----------


## Stumpy

Thought I'd add a few final pics



Planted the Foxtail palms and moved the potted plants to the Sala area\



Moved the potted plants to the pool bar area and added the pool chaise lounge chairs with umbrella



My view chillin in the sala with a beer in hand....





Solar light and fan installed on Sala.

----------


## Stumpy

There ya go..my Cigar dealio...A Cubano from a long time colleague from Florida.... :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

You damn well deserve that Cubana, and break out a long shot of a great whiskey, bourbon, or maybe a super Tequila.  :smilie_clap:

----------


## bsnub

Fantastic! I love a fine Cubano myself when I can get my hands on one otherwise I enjoy a nice Padron or an Opus X with a nice snifter of bourbon. Pappy Van Winkle family reserve perhaps? I missed out on the lottery this year as usual so no family reserve for me.  :Smile: 

For context and not my pic...

----------


## Stumpy

> Pappy Van Winkle family reserve perhaps?


That is some really good stuff and extremely hard to come buy nowadays.

Cheers Snubs

----------


## David48atTD

> Nicely manicured lawn.


Well, he's not using *Mendip*'s Gardiner
















I'll get my coat  :Smile:

----------


## David48atTD

Mate ... awesome build and well documented.


Only one question.

The water aerators are in chrome.

Given your excellent colour scheme, would a 'copper' look/material not an option?

----------


## Stumpy

> Mate ... awesome build and well documented.
> 
> 
> Only one question.
> 
> The water aerators are in chrome.
> 
> Given your excellent colour scheme, would a 'copper' look/material not an option?


Thanks David,

On the "Fountains" at the end, they are Stainless Steel and only material option available and rightly so being this is a saltwater pool so copper wouldn't hold up very well.

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by TheRealKW 
> Nicely manicured lawn.
> Well, he's not using Mendip's Gardiner


I am the gardener soooooo I prefer Mendip just stay away ....  :rofl:

----------


## Stumpy

With a nice empty wall behind the pool bar I took to finding material to make some shelves. I have saved some unique bottles and thought this is the perfect place to put them out.  This was a much bigger project then it looks. Firstly the wood is Thai Redwood and was very heavy. But I wanted something thick that would stain nice and not warp. I looked at the light wood but everywhere I went it was already cracking and loaded with knots that will ended up likely being holes later.  Being the wood was so heavy I had to drill all the way through the wall and anchor on the backside and had to locate "L" brackets made of SST that preferably had gusset supports. I found the "L" brackets but the hole size was too small for the longer bolts so I had to bore out all the wall mount holes which was a pain in the ass as SST is hard stuff. 



Wood I located. Thai Redwood as its called. Very heavy stuff. Not ideal for shelving if I should ever do again



locatiing where to mount the SST L brackets



Redwood stained and installing the brackets





Shelves installed


Happy New Year all.

----------


## Neverna

Another good job done. Happy new year to you too, JPPR2.

----------


## Mendip

^^ The finishing touches have transformed the area, it looks just great!

But mate, are you sure that top shelf is straight...

Happy New Year!

----------


## Stumpy

> ^^ The finishing touches have transformed the area, it looks just great!
> 
> But mate, are you sure that top shelf is straight...
> 
> Happy New Year!


Thanks Mendip.  

Yep according to my level it's spot on.  Honestly I was amazed I was able to pull it off drilling holes through the wall and actually have it all work and sit level.

I think you should have a few drinks. I found everything appears level after a couple.  :Smile:

----------


## Shutree

Great thread and great result. Well done and happy new year JPPR2.

----------


## Stumpy

> Great thread and great result. Well done and happy new year JPPR2.


Thanks Shutree

Have a Happy safe New Year.

----------


## Dillinger

Looking Classy JP.

Happy New Year Bud.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Wood I located. Thai Redwood as its called. Very heavy stuff. Not ideal for shelving if I should ever do again


it does look amazing though

----------


## Loy Toy

Fantastic result, the whole project.

----------


## ChalkyDee

I'm looking to do something similar, but only 3x8m

Would 500k cover it all, including decking but no bar?

----------


## CalEden

Your really tempting your neighbors with that bottle collection.

----------


## Stumpy

> I'm looking to do something similar, but only 3x8m
> 
> Would 500k cover it all, including decking but no bar?


CD,
Hard to say quite honestly. That seems like a fair number for guesstimating. 

Lots of unknowns such as; 
Will you do some of the work or contract it all out?The size of the deck will impact the cost, both materials and labor.Will the pool be Fiberglass or tile?

Happy New Year

----------


## Stumpy

> Your really tempting your neighbors with that bottle collection.


Happy New Year Cal,

Of all those bottles only 4 or 5 have some booze in them, the rest are empties primarily for show. Now my fridge has a nice selection of beer in it though and a host of various mixers. I do have a camera looking across the pool towards the bar but not to watch the pool bar but for safety so we can monitor it. My FIL is not allowed to go in the pool when we are not home. He can't swim.

----------


## fishlocker

Nice one JPPR2. I salute your design and efforts. I hope you and yours enjoy many a new year and as allways keep on swimming. ...


The fish.

----------


## panama hat

That looks simply brilliant - very, very well done.

----------


## Stumpy

> Nice one JPPR2. I salute your design and efforts. I hope you and yours enjoy many a new year and as allways keep on swimming. ...


Well Thanks Fish and Happy New Year. I plan on basically living in the pool. I want to swim every day for about an hour for the exercise.




> That looks simply brilliant - very, very well done.


Cheers PH. Again it was a fun project.

----------


## Klondyke

> I'm looking to do something similar, but only 3x8m
> 
> Would 500k cover it all, including decking but no bar?


If you want to do it by DIY you can look on my thread few years ago, it can give you some ideas, also the cost break down for 12x3m. Any more know-how, I can help.

DIY in Thailand does not mean by your hands but by hands of village workers (organized by your wife) and by your brain and supervizing. It's quite an easy job in Thailand. And made as you want, not as a company would persuade you. 

The material is very easily to calculate and to get, then just the workmanship estimation either by lump sump (mau) or by daily rate of 3 - 4 workers. For the cladding there is a great choice everywhere. If I ever do another pool I would choose large tiles granite-like laid with zero gap as you can see in some nice shops or clinics.  

The filtering equipment you can buy in Global House for a tenth of what you would pay to a special company.

But if your wife is refusing another diamond ring then why not to sit back and look how a company will do it for you.

----------


## Stumpy

I agree with Klondyke, DIY can be much cheaper. In most cases they work out well if you can find competent people to do the work. As for Global house for pool filter and pump supplies I would be guarded especially if you plan on a saltwater pool. Originally I investigated numerous options and found that the good ol statement holds true, "You get what you pay for" and here in Thailand that holds very true. 

@ ChalkyDee, I highly encourage you to do some research looking at both high end options down to Klondyke's DIY recommendations. I did that months before I decided which way I wanted to go and used a little of both on our build. The cost range here is dramatic but if you go really cheap you could end up spending all your time chasing or fixing issues and not enjoying your pool. I learned a tremendous amount and there are areas where I could have done it for less but those are lessons learned.  That said, I absolutely wouldn't go cheap on pump, filter unit, electrical or plumbing. 

Good luck on your project  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

^Flattered by the trust...

Anyway, there is nothing much difficult on a construction of floor and 4 rectangular walls clad by tiles built by village "chaang pun".  There are surely not many issues to fix.

And as of the pumping, filtering, plumbing, electrical by cheap generally available equipment: my experience with it over 10 years. While reading on pool forums often desperate stories of an equipment of big names...

----------


## Stumpy

I absolutely respect your input Klondyke. As they say many ways to skin a rabbit.  Over my years here I have seen some pools that were in pretty poor shape. In asking it was because they used poor help and the tiles cracked and the grout started falling out.  While I agree it's just a simple rectangle there are secondary and tertiary thoughts that need to be in play and most of those villagers do not have the skill. They make a box and done. 

I actually looked on line and went to Global House looking at Pumps and Filter assys.  As a consumer you better know 100% which pump will work or not because those service agents have no idea.  

So a lot boils down to your own personal research and the equipment you choose.  For me I wanted a problem free pool so I spent the extra money on trusted equipment. While more expensive then Thai Watsadu or Global house the quality is clearly there and with years of experience.  

I think good research is paramount.  There is a big difference between making a pond and a swimming pool albeit some of the gear looks the same.

----------


## Klondyke

Would anybody think that a tile layer from a company remote from the pool site makes his job much better than a worker who has provided many jobs in area around which quality can be seen after years?

I have seen many pools with the small tiles - built by pool companies - especially with the mosaic tiles that after 5 - 7 years had to be re-tiled. Imagine the many kms of the gaps...When there is a small defect at the grouting the small tile will no longer held.

Unlike a larger tile where the sum of the lengths of the gaps and their grouting - that however are never perfectly made (the workers hurry up, they want their last payment) - is a fragment of the mosaic ones. A small defect will not cause any breakage.  Even if it is bond by a normal cement as mine it is. 

About the equipment - from a professional shop or general store - I leave to imagination how much different quality they are. My filter was 7,500 Baht (in GH) and pump 8,000 Baht. The installation in my Hi-Tech room does not look very fashionable since re-made many times, firstly using DIY filter by a plastic barrel and a normal pump before discovering the pool equipment at GH. Anyway, all it works without any problems with PVC piping and fitting bought at the hardware village shop and installed by a not professional plumber.

So, back to the original cost question: the pool 8x3m should be made in DIY by less than 200,000.

----------


## Stumpy

Again thought I'd post up a picture of another solar fan I located. This one is much larger for a greater spread and comes with a remote that you can not only turn on and off, but change speeds. I played with a few mounting areas and decided to mount it in the corner of the sala. 



Kit comes with a well made fan and stand, remote, AC Charger (if you do not want to use the solar panel) and large solar panel.



It mounted up nicely in the corner of the sala and at speed 10 it really moves some air. This should prove to be very nice when summer comes. The Sala has become my wife and dogs favorite hang out area and I work there as well being I am 100% remote at this time. 


Couple of additional notes. The kit is made locally in Thailand by the same company that made the solar lights I used on the poles back earlier in the thread. The directions show a fan and the AC adaptor but nothing about the panel. The solar panel was adapted to the plug in port on the fan. The solar panel does not come with a mounting bracket so you will have to fab up something on your own. The solar panel frame has numerous holes to adapt to any mounting configuration. The remote shows a "Swing" and "Hold" button but clearly this does not swing as it is fixed mount.

----------


## Wasp

Cold day here . Snow . Covid . Town Centre is UNBELIEVABLY Silent . A bit scarey really . 
So I sit on the sofa and randomly pick out a Pool Building Thread . JPPR2 was always good .
And in the first frame he is Cancelling the whole deal !!!  No Pool !!!!  
" Pulling the Plug .... " was very confusing !
W.

----------


## Saint Willy

Just read this thread again, from start to finish! 

Great job, and interesting thread! I have pool and bar envy.

----------


## bsnub

> Cold day here . Snow . Covid . Town Centre is UNBELIEVABLY Silent . A bit scarey really .


Where are you?




> Great job, and interesting thread! I have pool and bar envy.


That's my boy. He don't fuck around.

----------


## Wasp

[QUOTE=bsnub;4209240]Where are you?

Udon Thani .

w

----------


## Stumpy

Hey Wasp, welcome back to TD.   :Smile:  I hope you got through the thread ok. 

@KW... Thanks again. I am just putting some finishing touches on it landscaping and pool lounge furnishings, summer is just around the corner and that pool bar is going to get some use. Actually I sit out there now every morning and catch up on work and other stuff. Quite relaxing.

----------


## Stumpy

Few more updates.

Its been about a month or so now since install. All has been good. I have the pool dialed in now and it stays nice a clean and chemistry is quite stable. I have added one 25kg bag of salt in the last month (120 bht).  Its been great swimming some laps in the afternoon then floating around. Speaking of floating around...



Wife picked me up a dual beer holder floater. I dropped in a beer to check it out. PERFECT!!  :Smile: 



Pool bar stocked with good basics and the rest are empties for show. Fridge loaded with beer and mixers



View of the pool fountains running from the upstairs Sala sitting area.



Wife located a nice big umbrella to cover up from the sun



Wife snuck in her swinging chair that she always wanted but its always a battle as she can't get my niece out of it. 



Our Golden has found her favorite spot in the sala by the pool to relax.

We look forward to the coming summer months. So far the pool water temp has sustained about 24c (75f) during this winter period. I will have to wait and see what happens during the summer months. Again due to the pools location, the sun is blocked by the house in the mid afternoon so the pool only sees full direct sun from say 9am until 2pm, after 2pm only about 30% at the deep end has direct sunlight until the sun sets.

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
Very nice, well done. It is looking fantastic and seems like you are enjoying it and are happy with it so well done.
Do the dogs go swimming voluntarily or do you have to make them jump in?

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> Very nice, well done. It is looking fantastic and seems like you are enjoying it and are happy with it so well done.
> Do the dogs go swimming voluntarily or do you have to make them jump in?


Thanks Ootai, we do enjoy it. 

The dogs are not allowed in the pool. While it sounds like a fun idea, in the end it becomes a pain in the ass for a lot of reasons. When I was growing up we had a pool and my 2 labs were in it more than we were I think. As soon as I dove in by the time I got to the surface both were belly flopping in with me. It really isn't that fun being in the pool with dogs flipping around and their nails scratching you. 

My golden has her own little pool to cool off and I can tip it over and make a new one.  :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

JP ...... continuing an answer you gave me .............. you looked at Chlorine Pools and considered also Salt Water instead . And chose Chlorine . 
Did you find cause to hesitate about going the Salt Water way ?

That's a really fine-looking pool by the way .

W

----------


## Stumpy

> JP ...... continuing an answer you gave me .............. you looked at Chlorine Pools and considered also Salt Water instead . And chose Chlorine . 
> Did you find cause to hesitate about going the Salt Water way ?
> 
> That's a really fine-looking pool by the way .
> 
> W


Waspy,
Our pool is a salt water pool. We do not add Chlorine.  The salt is converted through a few anode panels and a ECC controller.

----------


## Wasp

Well what an ass I can be !  
I haven't got that far in my reading . I'm on Page 8 .  If I had waited to the end I might have seen it is Salt Water . 
Forgive my intrusion ! If my name pops up again just ignore me .

w.

----------


## TizMe

Looks like heaven mate. Well done.

----------


## Stumpy

On the side of the house between the pool was a section of area that was grass but due to the lack of sun it always dies off a bit but then grows back during rainy season. However when the rain comes the water comes off the roof makes it a mud pit that our dogs run through and this creates a mess situation that will always end up on the deck and pool and it was either give the dogs to the temple or cover it up. That said we have decided to cement it over and add drainage then the pebble tech surface to tie it in to the pool bar surface

So back at it we go







Side yard between house and pool. There is actually a lot to consider by cementing it over as the water would run off and all go to the pool area under the deck. My Uncle and I drew up some sketches of a grate covered concept  to allow run off and channel the rain water away from pool area.



This pipe will be cut out as we are using it for a mold as we cement it. The top will open and the grate will be welded up so water can run into it all along the side of the house



We fabricated and set in place a steel grate holder.



Let the cement work begin.

----------


## cyrille

> Let the cement work begin.


Can't beat a blue pipe concept.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Can't beat a blue pipe concept.


Well the blue pipe will be cut in half and reset in the channel so it's open the full length. I didn't want just cement because it holds debris and grows mold. Then there will be a galvanized steel grate over it so you shouldn't see the pipe.  At least that's the concept.. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

First section of grating done.

----------


## ootai

JPPR2
I had to laugh about you saying that area got messy as I see you as a neat freak so you couldn't put up with that hey?

Then I thought about you making more work for yourself as you seem to have a habit of doing and thought to myself "does this guy ever sit still and relax?

What's the next project?

P.S. Looks good though

----------


## Klondyke

> I didn't want just cement because it holds debris and grows mold.


I have never seen any debris nor mold in my cemented overflow channel D-I-Y (OK, not really by my hands) within 15 years, the water flows happily away even if hindered by a sucking hose I am keeping there.


 

BTW, since the rain (in Spain falls mainly...) in Thailand falls mainly not vertically - especially the water flowing from roof - a gutter system can be installed - by D-I-Y or by village people...

----------


## Stumpy

Cement and run off with grating done



The pebble tech installer hopefully will start next week. I actually look forward to no mud and dust between house and pool and the rain water run off heading out and away from the pool area. My back is a little sore from leaning over and adding mortar  cement in-between the metal grate holder and the PVC.

----------


## Stumpy

> BTW, since the rain (in Spain falls mainly...) in Thailand falls mainly not vertically - especially the water flowing from roof - a gutter system can be installed - by D-I-Y or by village people...


Oh I have gutters installed on the front our house Klondyke. While they work well when its not a brutal down pour they also unfortunately make nice home locations for birds which then requires gutter clean outs and my house roof line is 20ft plus up making them more work then they are worth. And if you do not clean them...yep you guessed it all the nest debris plugs the downspout and then it overflows in one spot. Been there done that, no more gutters for me here in Thailand  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

^There are some clever provisions for hindering the rubbish settling inside the gutters - actually, I do not have anything like this.  I doubt that it can catch properly the water flow during downpour. 




Usually, I always try to think on it before the first rain in spring, then flush it with help of long water hose.  Also, the harvested water storage helps to reduce other water consumption, helping also to the pool feeding.

The connections PVC - cement will usually not last forever, unless a special cement is used. 

Then, be careful on toes of yours and of the dogs. when walking over..  :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

> ^There are some clever provisions for hindering the rubbish settling inside the gutters - actually, I do not have anything like this.  I doubt that it can catch properly the water flow during downpour. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually, I always try to think on it before the first rain in spring, then flush it with help of long water hose.  Also, the harvested water storage helps to reduce other water consumption, helping also to the pool feeding.
> 
> The connections PVC - cement will usually not last forever, unless a special cement is used. 
> 
> Then, be careful on toes of yours and of the dogs. when walking over..


Ohh we have those covers. Had them installed when gutters were installed.  The Minah birds love getting in and now their nests are protected.  A year or so ago I had them cleaned. Guy had to bring in a big scaffolding to get up.  Then spent time taking off those special debris covers to get all the crap the birds put in them.  Was actually interesting what Minah birds use.  It was a mix of some twigs, plastic bag pieces, plastic bottle labels, pieces of the red and green twine that is used for everything here.  

Before he tore down the scaffolding I fabricated up some aluminum mesh pieces for the end little holes the birds found ways in. Still same result. 

Now I just shoot the bastards once they start nesting.  Best prevention method to date. Same for pigeons.   :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Now I just shoot the bastards once they start nesting. Best prevention method to date. Same for pigeons.


Imma gonna call the RSPCA or equivalent!

----------


## Stumpy

> Imma gonna call the RSPCA or equivalent!


 :smiley laughing: 

Want the number.  :Smile:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Then I thought about you making more work for yourself as you seem to have a habit of doing and thought to myself "does this guy ever sit still and relax?


Spot on, Ootai!

----------


## Stumpy

> JPPR2
> I had to laugh about you saying that area got messy as I see you as a neat freak so you couldn't put up with that hey?
> 
> Then I thought about you making more work for yourself as you seem to have a habit of doing and thought to myself "does this guy ever sit still and relax?
> 
> What's the next project?
> 
> P.S. Looks good though


No denial on my part ootai, I do keep things clean and neat. Started as a kid on the farm as I always saw my dad and uncle keeping things cleaned and organized. I never heard them say " where is this or that"  as it was always clean and put away and never had some tool or equipment break because it wasn't maintained.  Just carried over. I am very organized. I have seen the alternative of what happens when one is a procrastinator or lazy. That actually creates more work in my opinion.  

I guess in the end my way of relaxing is being busy.  I enjoy being active and using my mind for projects. Which answers the other part of your question,  no I never sit still and have not my entire life.  It took my wife and her family some getting used to. They can sit and do nothing all day, I'd lose my mind as there is always something to do and that includes drinking a beer floating in the pool. :Smile:

----------


## ootai

> No denial on my part ootai, I do keep things clean and neat. Started as a kid on the farm as I always saw my dad and uncle keeping things cleaned and organized. I never heard them say " where is this or that"  as it was always clean and put away and never had some tool or equipment break because it wasn't maintained.  Just carried over. I am very organized. I have seen the alternative of what happens when one is a procrastinator or lazy. That actually creates more work in my opinion.  
> 
> I guess in the end my way of relaxing is being busy.  I enjoy being active and using my mind for projects. Which answers the other part of your question,  no I never sit still and have not my entire life.  It took my wife and her family some getting used to. They can sit and do nothing all day, I'd lose my mind as there is always something to do and that includes drinking a beer floating in the pool.



JPPR2
I am with you on seeing the "alternative" as all my Thai family never ever put anything back in its storage space they just drop it where they finished using it.
It gets me going and usually ends up in an argument with my Missus. The Thai guy who does a lot of work for us is very good though and he is better than me at cleaning stuff after using it and putting it away.

When I first went underground working as miner I was not so tidy and as I was always rushed at the end of shift trying to get a blast away before the allowed time frame ran out I used to just throw shit out of the way but eventually i realised that if I made a bit more effort and left it tidy the next day I got away to a great start and had time left at the end to do the tidying up.

The time I could save not looking for stuff if the lazy bastards just put shit back where it belongs would allow me to have time to relax.

So in the end the main difference between me and you is I am happy to not have any projects either in progress or planned I enjoy being lazy.

----------


## Stumpy

> I am with you on seeing the "alternative" as all my Thai family never ever put anything back in its storage space they just drop it where they finished using it.
> It gets me going and usually ends up in an argument with my Missus


Oh Man, when we finally got the house finished and I started landscaping I was pissed nearly every damn day. I'd get up and could not find my shovel, pick, wheelbarrow you name it. I'd spend damn near an hour (maybe more) finding my tools as rather then put them away, they crammed them up in tree branches and my wheelbarrow was always still full of shit. I finally sat them all down and said "Look!! Put stuff away. I do not want be looking for my tools spread out across the property and if you break something tell me, do not just put it away so I go to use it and its broken" (had 2 instances of a chainsaw blade just gone when I went to use it). This is why in the states I NEVER loaned my tools and will not here. 

Funny story. I needed a trench dug out on the back forty to add the wall. So my wife's friend came over with his tractor. I thought, cool. Nice. Day one, it broke a track, was down all day. 2nd day the motor wouldn't start, why??? No water in the batteries. 3rd day a hydraulic line blew. Why?? Yep. old dried cracked lines. I told my wife. "While I appreciate him helping, This could take forever because his tractor is a piece of crap that he never takes care of". 

I can appreciate being lazy ootai. I prefer to stay busy. Its good for the mind, health and having a purpose. I never rush and am not in a hurry and there are no deadlines, probably why they are fun. :Smile:

----------


## Wasp

I'm with you on this stuff JP . Wanting to be busy . Have something to plan and sort and do . And its what really has held me back about living in Thailand . Needing a purpose to the day . 
I always fancied setting up a nice Woodwork Centre but of course if I knock out stuff for the villagers or even just fix something for free I'm probably open to visa problems .  
Oots is a Golfer . 
A pleasant activity that takes all day including a good Lunch , Beer , Swim . I cant do that though because all the swinging ( and missing ) gives me back problems . In the past I've concentrated on the Heat problem ..... though I haven't even lived through a Thai Summer yet !  But heat problems are solvable . Move next door to your pool for example !

----------


## Barty

> I'm with you on this stuff JP . Wanting to be busy . Have something to plan and sort and do . And its what really has held me back about living in Thailand . Needing a purpose to the day . 
> I always fancied setting up a nice Woodwork Centre but of course if I knock out stuff for the villagers or even just fix something for free I'm probably open to visa problems .


Under the latest regulations, you do not have to worry about needing a work permit if you are making or fabricating stuff, so long as you are not receiving a wage. If you do a google search on "Thailand work permit regulations 2020" you will find a number of well established law firms interpretations of the latest government regulations. 

An example would be from Narit Law; http://www.naritlaw.com/Resources/Th...w_NARITLAW.pdf (it's worthwhile subscribing to their newsletter).

_1. New Definition of Work

First, the new definition of work means regardless of whether a foreigner uses physical strength/knowledge or not to engage in an occupation, it must be deemed work under the new definition. So in this regard, the definition of work is expanded a bit. 

Second, in order to be deemed work under the new definition, a foreigner must do it as an occupation to earn a wage. This is the good news for many foreigners. If any foreigner does any work not as an occupation for no wage (i.e. working as volunteer for the benefit of general public), the foreigners activity shall not be deemed the work under the Emergency Decree No. 2.

For instance, Mr. Anderson volunteers his time to work as an unpaid interpreter at a local police station. Mr. Andersons activity does not fall under the new definition of work because he does not receive any wage from this activity regardless of whether he receives something else intangible or not. So he does not need any work permit to do this volunteer work.

2. Nature of Work  

The DOE emphasizes on doing as an occupation and must receive the wage for the activity to be deemed the work under the new definition. This new definition of work will not cover a foreigner who serves on an unpaid basis on any committee of any nonprofit organizations like associations/clubs, chambers of commerce, and condominiums so on. Of course, Mr. Anderson may get free coffee/drinks, connections and pleasantry/courtesy from local police officers, but free coffee/drinks, connections and pleasantry/courtesy from the police station are not considered the wage. And getting them does not make Mr. Andersons activity work under the new definition and he does not need a work permit. This is a good development that is largely unknown.
_

----------


## Wasp

Well Barty that's an excellent thing to know!
I remember someone wanted to assist with English lessons at a school . No wages . Just voluntary . And there was strong opinion that he shouldn't do that .
But there can be arguments too . 
 If I totally voluntarily fix something - no payment - have I deprived a Thai of some paid work ?
But thanks for this , Barty . It's encouraging .

----------


## katie23

@JP - just saying hello & looked at your thread to see the latest pics. Congrats on the pool build, it looks mighty fine.

Btw, the pic with your golden looks great, very Instagram-ish. You could set up an IG or YT account for your dog & you'd have tons of views & likes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

Thanks Katie. We are enjoying the pool a lot. Surprisingly neither dog has done a belly flop yet. I did have tortoise walk to the edge but they have that sensory mechanism where if their foot pad doesn't touch ground they walk away and it did.  However that hasn't stopped the frogs.  :smiley laughing: 

Never thought about a Dog account. They do enough silly stuff around here I could start a page.

----------


## cyrille

I suspect more than one account here has posts typed by a household pet.

What human being would type 'carnt'?

----------


## Stumpy

Well the pool project is just about done. Last few weeks have been a few more additions and some final touches. I will plant grass around the Sala when rainy seasons comes as planting it now would take a lot of water to get it to take off.

Few final pics



Side of house with pebble tech surface all done. Followed same pattern as we did around the pool



They did some really nice touches we didn't ask for to help the water run away from the pool 



They sloped it slightly to the drain and did a nice job around the grating



Wife wanted a design at the front stairs to break up the gray and black pebble surface



Planted some shrubs this morning so there is a bit more privacy from the driveway view in.



Finally found a home for my big leaf plants. I had been moving them all over to find a place they like. 




My wife and niece have the orchids looking really good. 


Time for a dip.......Weather has been perfect.

----------


## Ratchaburi

Hey JP the pool area looks great mate.

Did the pool team come back & install a new suction & pump for the fountains. ::chitown::

----------


## Stumpy

> Hey JP the pool area looks great mate.
> 
> Did the pool team come back & install a new suction & pump for the fountains.


Thanks Ratchaburi. Yes they did. All works as expected. They even completely re did the plumbing as I showed the Tech when he was here that it wasn't really laid out making it user friendly for backwashing and rinsing. Now its a cake walk.

----------


## Shutree

> I'd spend damn near an hour (maybe more) finding my tools as rather then put them away, they crammed them up in tree branches and my wheelbarrow was always still full of shit.


I was reminded of your post yesterday, Day 3 of my search for the Isaan spade. It's that thing with a heavy wooden shaft and a relatively small, somewhat curved metal blade. I wonder if it has an English name. Anyway, I wanted to use it and I wandered about the place on and off over the course of two days hoping that I'd find it. I didn't. Now this is only 2 rai of flat land, how hard could it be? 
On Day 3 I asked the gf where she had put it. She couldn't recall but she did have the courtesy to wander around looking for it for a while. Unsuccessfully. So yesterday evening I ventured out again, determined to find the thing. Having ruled out all the obvious places I took a lead from Sherlock Holmes: “Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth.”
So I turned my attention to the scrubby, uncultivated weed jungle at the back of the garden and, sure enough, there, on the ground, amongst the weeds, was my spade. Success.
I haven't asked the gf what it was doing abandoned in the middle of the burgeoning jungle, that can only lead to a domestic issue. Just grab the spade and move on.


In a related story, my wheelbarrow was full of weeds that the gf had spent hours removing from what will one day be a lawn. They were those prickly little bastards with the touch-sensitive leaves. She did a good job and I don't want to discourage her so I didn't mention the wheelbarrow that had stood in the middle of the garden full of prickly weeds for a week. Last night I tipped them out and burnt them. The interesting thing is that my ex-wife in the UK was exactly the same. She would fill the wheelbarrow with a mountain of weeds and cuttings so high that it was next to impossible to move it. Then she'd leave it. Sometimes I'd look at it for a couple of weeks before finally giving in and moving it to the compost heap. Then she'd fill it up again. Divorce I thought had fixed that problem, until I looked out on my Isaan wheelbarrow full of Isaan weeds and the thought struck me that maybe a Phuket condo is the final solution.

----------


## Klondyke

^Beside the troubles with gf, how are you happy with the wheelbarrow? Do you have the model usual in Thailand with the 2 supporting legs distanced 1 ft? So, with any one shovel loaded in it collapses to one side, in some case right on your foot?

----------


## Shutree

> ^Beside the troubles with gf, how are you happy with the wheelbarrow? Do you have the model usual in Thailand with the 2 supporting legs distanced 1 ft? So, with any one shovel loaded in it collapses to one side, in some case right on your foot?


The one I bought was the least worst I could find. The leg spread is a bit narrow but so far it has not fallen sideways.
However, the tray is a bit higher than I'd like and it is set too far back over the legs so that two bags of compost loaded at the rear will make it flip backwards.
The wheelbarrow was one of many Chinese inventions. You might think that after 1,800 years of wheelbarrow design they'd be close to perfect by now.

----------


## Shutree

> My wife and niece have the orchids looking really good.


Congratulations, it has all come together very well. The orchids are wonderful. Maybe you can offer some tips to Mendip's gardner.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

"Buy them, then chuck them away" might be the first tip.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stumpy

> Congratulations, it has all come together very well. The orchids are wonderful. Maybe you can offer some tips to Mendip's gardner.


Well firstly, Mendip's gardener apparently has to move around a bit more frequently and water a bit more. I am starting to think that Mendip is the gardener and the "other" guy is just a neighbor who drops by to watch.. :smiley laughing: 

Thanks on the pool project and area. We are still adding various plants around it. It will take a few years to fill in. I will probably add 3 or 4 more foxtail type palms at various heights.

----------


## strigils

> Now I just shoot the bastards once they start nesting. Best prevention method to date. Same for pigeons.


I would have thought you could scare them off nesting by using your drone, i don't imagine many would feel safe if you buzzed the gutters regularly.

Nice Pool and Infra btw

----------


## Stumpy

A few pool updates for anyone that might be interested.

The pool has been great. Had a few pool parties with friends and was quite relaxing. One thing that I have been monitoring is the water temperature. We have been "Enjoying" 39c to 42c weather here in Lampang and the pool water temp had risen to about 30c. Not too uncomfortable but not as refreshing as 25/27c. I have switched pool filtering times to 3am to 7am and this has brought the water temp to 27/28c. Moving the cooler surface water around at night is far more thermally efficient. During the day I let the water temp rise at the top but about 4" down its still cool. I had many who said how will you heat it in the winter, I laughed and said "Winter time the water is perfect, Its not about heating it here, its all about how to cool it"  :Smile: .  The temperature outlook for the next 4 weeks looks to be 39+C. I will see how it trends.

----------


## Stumpy

> I would have thought you could scare them off nesting by using your drone, i don't imagine many would feel safe if you buzzed the gutters regularly.
> 
> Nice Pool and Infra btw


Mynah birds are relentless. They are extremely smart. You can pressure them enough where they will look elsewhere but it takes effort. Pigeons are a different problem because their shit (Like bats) carries a host of bacteria and the birds themselves are a parasite haven primarily as they are pretty much domesticated and do not live far from humans. Pigeons are hard to remove because they never leave their nest area and where ever they have chicks, they return to nest.  Why many are "Homing" pigeons. The only way to stop them is continually tear their nests down or kill them. I just shoot them. Stop one breeding cycle and that ends it. I have not had a pigeon near my house in a year or more. My neighbors have many and the have bird shit all down the sides of their houses and gutters full of crap.

----------


## strigils

Got it, keeps your eye in too. I'm no pigeon fan either, the fukers roost on my wheelie bin and shit all over them  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I am trying to cover my pool to achieve a constant temperature of around 22 degrees C.

Apart from the morning sun the pool is mainly covered and hopefully we can do so.

I will update you about our success or failure.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

> Got it, keeps your eye in too. I'm no pigeon fan either, the fukers roost on my wheelie bin and shit all over them


Pigeons = flying rats basicly

----------


## Ratchaburi

> Mynah birds are relentless. They are extremely smart. You can pressure them enough where they will look elsewhere but it takes effort. Pigeons are a different problem because their shit (Like bats) carries a host of bacteria and the birds themselves are a parasite haven primarily as they are pretty much domesticated and do not live far from humans. Pigeons are hard to remove because they never leave their nest area and where ever they have chicks, they return to nest.  Why many are "Homing" pigeons. The only way to stop them is continually tear their nests down or kill them. I just shoot them. Stop one breeding cycle and that ends it. I have not had a pigeon near my house in a year or more. My neighbors have many and the have bird shit all down the sides of their houses and gutters full of crap.


JP I travel around alot & every where there are birds, flying around houses with swimming pools (Also houses with out pool)
1 house I come across had no birds at all, I ask the owner he told me he had a big problem with birds.
He had some black corflute, he cut out a pattern of a hawk, 4 of them hanged then up around the house, now there are no bird, only the black hawks that flap around in the wind.

----------


## Mendip

> A few pool updates for anyone that might be interested.
> 
> The pool has been great. Had a few pool parties with friends and was quite relaxing. One thing that I have been monitoring is the water temperature. We have been "Enjoying" 39c to 42c weather here in Lampang and the pool water temp had risen to about 30c. Not too uncomfortable but not as refreshing as 25/27c. I have switched pool filtering times to 3am to 7am and this has brought the water temp to 27/28c. Moving the cooler surface water around at night is far more thermally efficient. During the day I let the water temp rise at the top but about 4" down its still cool. I had many who said how will you heat it in the winter, I laughed and said "Winter time the water is perfect, Its not about heating it here, its all about how to cool it" .  The temperature outlook for the next 4 weeks looks to be 39+C. I will see how it trends.


The water in our pool is 33 degrees now... a bit too warm really. This  time of year it gets the full sun for most of the day until around 4pm and we're getting a consistent 37/38 degree day time temperature.  

I've tried varying the pump/water circulation time without any  noticeable change. I think we just have to live with this. How to cool the water?

----------


## cyrille

Any possibility of putting up an awning?

----------


## Shutree

> How to cool the water?


I recall that Klondyke's pool threadshows his unique set-up for cooling. Can't find anything on TD, it is there somewhere.

----------


## Klondyke

^I am flattered...

Here it is:


Chute (or a spillway?) where the water is brought in first on nearly horizontal roof 4 m long, then dropping down. 
Or better "dripping"(?), the effect of small drops helps to cool the water, similarly as cooling towers of power plants in high temperature countries - as it is in Thailand.

For the cooling - as in these months April up to ca. June - the water flow from the filtering proceeds during night hours.

For the heating - as in November up to beg. March - the water flow from the filtering proceeds during the bright sunshine hours.

----------


## Klondyke

^The current situation:
The heavy ceramic tiles 40x40 were dropping down since sitting on wooden battens that hadn't hold long, exchanged by long roof tiles (kabb-ang)

----------


## Stumpy

I remember that set up, I think it was posted earlier in this thread. Functionally should work. Similar in principle to what we call a swamp cooler.

Today water temp is 28/29c which is OK for me. Changing the pump timing to early morning has made a 2c cooler difference. I am not going off on a big mission to cool it just yet. In Las Vegas a few of my friends had sunk 2 big water tanks in the ground and when the water temp was hot they just baffled a few valves and could control the temp to virtually 25c to 26c. Winter time here I do not care. Its perfect for me. A crisp 23c to 24c is refreshing. Of course growing up on the Northern California coast, the water was always cold so I like it.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

> Winter time here I do not care. Its perfect for me. A crisp 23c to 24c is refreshing.


23-24 refreshing? Perhaps for Mr. Putin, surely not for me. 

Actually, in winter time the water drops usually under 20c. So, any simple way to make it warmer is appreciated.

Already a wide edge surface at the overflowing side(s) where the water is laying ca. 1" also helps in the bright winter days.

----------


## Mendip

Despite my water cooling measures, today the pool water temperature nudged 36 degrees. This is higher than my body temperature according to the vast majority of sensors I walk past when entering shops these days.



For comparison I took the temperature of the pond which has no water cooling measures applied.

Just nudging 36 degrees... glad I'm not a fish living in there.

----------


## Saint Willy

Is that surface temperature or deeper?

----------


## armstrong

> Is that surface temperature or deeper?


It's attached to a floating duck, take a guess...

----------


## AntRobertson

Our pool has some shelter from a wall, palms and stuff so it's usually pretty good, can defo feel the temp change when first go into the part that gets the most sun though.

----------


## Mendip

^^  :Smile: 

It was the surface temperature but in the pool I also stood on the duck for a while and the bottom temperature was exactly the same. 

The water in the pond has much less circulation than the pool so maybe the temperature is slightly lower at depth.

----------


## Klondyke

^Ever thinking about calibration of the thermometer? Or perhaps the Fahrenheits fighting with Celsiuses?

----------

